# General Avatar Gif Thread - Post Yours Here!



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*General* *Giffy* *Thread*​
*Breif Introduction~* 

​
*What is the purpose of this thread? *This thread is essentially where members in the forum share their gif that they have done that includes avatar or a siggy. In addition, you can find various animes that has been animated and converted into gif. Also it is a good way to get advice and critque from fellow gif makers here. So if you are either a gif maker or simply interested in making gif, come and post away ^^ 
​
*Can i request gif in this thread? * No. Please do not. This is not a request thread. If you want to request a gif, PM the person that you want to do your request

Also, if that doesnt work well for you. You can try requesting in the Giffy Request WorkShop
​
*Can i claim gif that was posted? * Yes/No. First you got to ask permission if you can claim the gif. You can do that by either posting here or PM that particular person. And if that person allows you, then you have to credit him/her
​
*What is NF Contribution Hall of Fame? *It is simple. The names that are posted are members in the forum that have contributed by posting up gif, helped members involving gif, made a gif tutorial and etc
​​
*How to make gif?* Dont worry my friend. There is a tutorial created by Kira or myself that helps people who are interested in making gif, but are new to it. If you are interested, click the link Kira or Mine
​
*When posting ...* ~ Please put your gif under spoiler tag

*Animes Theme *  _
done by fellow members_


*Spoiler*: _List_ 




*Blood+*
*Naruto*
*Bleach*
*One Piece*
*Samurai Champloo*
*AirGear*
*Eureka SeveN*
*Outlaw Star*
*Chrono Crusade*
*Tenjou Tenge*
*School rumble Season 2*
*Azumanga Daioh*
*Chrono Trigger *
*The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya*
*Digimon Savers*
*Full Metal Panic*
*Sumomomo Momomo*
*King of Heart 2*
*Egro Proxy*
*Rurouni Kenshin*
*Beyblade*
*Mao Otome*
*Monster*
*Berserk*
*Hell Sing*
*Super Smash Bros*
*Dragon Ball*
*Final Fantasy X-2*
*Full Metal Alchemist*
*Death Note*
*Black Blood Brothers*
*Asatte no Houkou*
*Inuyasha*
*Sonic The HedgeHog Next-Gen*
*Busou Renkin*
*D-Grayman*
*Gundam*
*Ouran High School Club*
*Black Lagoon*
*Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion *
*Metal Gear Solid *
*Spiderman *
*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig*
*Superman *
*anti-hoon * =D
*HardGay *




*NF Contribution Hall of Fame* 
_members who have contriubuted <3_

*Spoiler*: _List_ 





*Bass*
*TheBlindHyuuga *
*Yuurei *
*Chamcham Trigger *
*Moondoggie *
*Chiyo-chan* 
*moridin *
*Gato *
*Zeig *
*Sexy *
*juan012285 *
*Animegirl *
*Paracetamol Peter *
*Ms. Mura *
*Shiron *
*Captain Pip *
*Human Infiltrator *
*thisbedavid *
*Rori ♥ *
*T*
*Taichou*
*Zukuru*
*Makunouchi Ippo*
*hoon*


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice idea...Too bad i dont make animated Gifs lol...

But i do have a Dragon Ball Z avy and Dragon Ball Z banner XD...

~by the way sweet Gifs..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*Blood+: 4th OP (Same avy but faded modification->w/o flare @ end)*

*Spoiler*: _^_ 











*Spoiler*: _^_ 











*Spoiler*: _^_ 











*Spoiler*: _^_ 











*Spoiler*: _^_ 











*Spoiler*: _^_ 










---

Thnx Drunken Master =3

Is it bc u dont have the right program? Or just havent read the tutorial? =Pp

I like ur avy! Good scene that u choose =D


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

Interesting thread, JH. I'll post a few I made.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah! It is about time we have a general gif thread! 

WAAAAH Those are really nice!! U mind if i can save em to my folder? 

I think this thread is helpful, bc there are animes i havent watched, and just by looking at the air gear avy ... it makes me wanna download it xP


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> The great avy king slacking off?



Only on gifs avys. T_T



> What would 9tail say?



Something lame, yep. Something lame.




> Thnx!
> 
> Ok! I will make a tutorial ^o^ and post it here asap



Thanks!  

Is it hard to do? (the rounded borders? I mean, I don't see a rounded border thing in ImageReady)



> Thnx for teh advice =D *for real ... i am going to download it now =D



Go go, JH!

---



> *Spoiler*: _Blood+: SHIFU!!_


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Tom made mine. <3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*Round Edge Tutorial for Avy Gif!*


*Spoiler*: _Step 1_ 





Basically starts off where u got the pictures from window movie maker/other program, and open it into PS! Then put all the pictures into 1 file, and put em layers after layers~ After that, you compress the size to whatever u want! 





*Spoiler*: _Step 2_ 







In the tool bar, click on "rounded rectangle tool." And use it to make one that u want the avatar to be the size of





*Spoiler*: _Step 3_ 






Press "ctrl+left click on the mouse" to select the shape of the rounded rectangle shaped layer!





*Spoiler*: _Step 4_ 






Go to "Select," then click "Inverse"

After u have done that ... make sure all the layers are at visible, and press delete to delete the edge of the pictures~





*Spoiler*: _Step 5_ 






After u have done that, click "inverse" again





*Spoiler*: _Step 6_ 






Go to edit, and find "stroke."


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Step 7_ 






U want it centre, and at width of 3~ Pick any color u want!





*Spoiler*: _Step 8 (Final)_ 






After that ... u are ready to go on to image ready and animate it 




----

Hope it helps~

Ok i will do a tutorial for flare

----

@ Minami Ryusuke  nice motion blur animat'd avatar  ... looks nice =]


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks, JH!  


I got a question about step 1 though. How do I open a gif in PS?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*Flare Tutorial*

Make a new layer, and color it black

*Spoiler*: _Step 1_ 








Duplicate the 1st layer, and go to "filter", then go to "render", then "lens flare"

*Spoiler*: _Step 2_ 








Select which flare type u want: 50-300mm zoom   35mm Prime   105mm Prime   Movie Prime ... (it is based on ur pictures really ..). Then click OK

*Spoiler*: _Step 3_ 








Duplicate the 2nd layer

*Spoiler*: _Step 4_ 








Lens flare the duplicate layer by going to filter, and click lens flare Or press "ctrl+f"

*Spoiler*: _Step 5_ 








What it looks like after u flare the duplicate layer

*Spoiler*: _Step 6_


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

Duplicate the new layer, and flare the duplicate layer
*Spoiler*: _Step 7_ 








Repeat Step 7

*Spoiler*: _Step 8_ 








Ok u are done, now move it to image ready! After u have done that, the picture u see below is the order i put. After that, the last layer (which is just white layer) ... loop it to 3 layers

*Spoiler*: _Step 9_ 









*Spoiler*: _Step Finish Product_ 








---



			
				^ said:
			
		

> got a question about step 1 though. How do I open a gif in PS



First open it by Image Ready, then convert it to PS! (reverse way) xPp


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

*Old Blood+ scenes =Pp (39-)*


*Spoiler*: _Blood+_ 









*Spoiler*: _Blood+_ 









*Spoiler*: _Blood+_ 









*Spoiler*: _Blood+_ 









*Spoiler*: _Blood+_ 








*Bleach*


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks again, JH!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

Anytime~ 

Bass = fast learner = growth rate w/ GFX too good = jealous  

WAAW!! ... i like that chick pwning all those guys~ 

What anime is that from?


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Anytime~
> 
> Bass = fast learner = growth rate w/ GFX too good = jealous




 




> WAAW!! ... i like that chick pwning all those guys~
> 
> What anime is that from?




Random anime #4? :sweat 


I really don't know. It could be Full Metal Panic.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

@drunken master:  just download the codecs by themselves...in this case...download the latest version of xvid and install it and you should be fine.

That community pack doesn't really ever work...xD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

virtualdub is a program that also takes frames like windows media maker....

his problem is that he's missing the correct codec to actually use the file in virutaldub.  All he has to do is download and install the latest version of the xvid codec and he should be fine.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 6, 2006)

Oi! Thnx for the info+help TBH =D

I heard bout virtualdub b4 ... what's the difference bw wmm n vd?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

hmmmmm....I honestly don't know since I don't use windows media maker...=/


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> !! xDD
> 
> FMP ... could be? ARGH!



Sorry. T_T




> I can defintily see bass being the one giving out tutorial to me in the near future xD



Heh.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some of mine.



*Spoiler*: _Blood +_ 












*Spoiler*: _Tenjou Tenge_ 








*Spoiler*: _Tenjou Tenge_


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice collection u got there Yuurei!! =D

lol @ Bleach one .. that scene with Rukia and Kon xPp

waa haaa waahh awahh!!! Blood+!! Oi~ I dont have that one with teh smexy Haji *saves 

Never saw that part with Naruto, i s'ppose it is a filler, right? =Pp

The Chrono Crusade+Tenjou Tenge looks pretty sick, but i havetn seen the anime b4~ Looks very promising 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> hmmmmm....I honestly don't know since I don't use windows media maker...=/



d'oh!! Seems we're the opposite ( i use wmm, and u use vd)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 7, 2006)

that naruto gif is from the second movie....so yeah...one big filler...xDD

yep...opposites...but we both still get the job done...xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

*BLOOD+ EPISODE 43!! *

*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_ 









*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

----



			
				^ said:
			
		

> that naruto gif is from the second movie....so yeah...one big filler...xDD
> 
> yep...opposites...but we both still get the job done...xD



2nd movie eh? Is it any good? 

Yupyup~ That is wut it all counts~ But i am interest'd which program is generally faster


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 7, 2006)

*Same Giffies but w/o flare*

*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_ 








*Spoiler*: _^_


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Very nice collection u got there Yuurei!! =D
> 
> lol @ Bleach one .. that scene with Rukia and Kon xPp
> 
> ...



Hehe 

Haji is the bomb!

Movie nr 2 

Tenjou Tenge in particulour was very nice.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 8, 2006)

I might as well post a few =3

*Spoiler*: _mostly LQ due to length_ 




I kinda abused the limit with this next one but...:

Another LQ one...and a CT one at that ;___;







*studies round border tutorial*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Waaaaahhhh!! More giffies to put into collection 

SMexy job CT 

whahaha .. i like the last one~ LOL @ HAIR 

Ano ... which series are those smexy avies from?

---

U having trouble with teh tutorial?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm having trouble with step 3.  When it says press crtl+left click to select the rounded edge.  It's not selecting anything, and actually puts up this weird thing that hast two dots on each edge, which seems to show where the rounded edge touches the border.

Anyway, from top to bottom:
School rumble Season 2
Outlaw Star
Chrono Trigger (in game cinema for the Playstation Version)
Azumanga Daioh
Azumanga Daioh
and finally Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble with step 3. When it says press crtl+left click to select the rounded edge. It's not selecting anything, and actually puts up this weird thing that hast two dots on each edge, which seems to show where the rounded edge touches the border.



Does it look something like this? 



If that is the case, try make it unvisible and ull get something like this. If again this is the case, u r doing it right =Pp




			
				^ said:
			
		

> Anyway, from top to bottom:
> School rumble Season 2
> Outlaw Star
> Chrono Trigger (in game cinema for the Playstation Version)
> ...



Saaankkkyu very much~ I just <3 watching scene from different animes that i havent watched b4


----------



## Suzie (Aug 8, 2006)

Your Guys Gif's Are Amazing If you don't me saying


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Your Guys Gif's Are Amazing If you don't me saying



Sannkyyuu ... me like ur avy =D

---

I am almost done doing Blood+ epi 42 ... then maybe after that ill do some  Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Suzie (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Sannkyyuu ... me like ur avy =D
> 
> ---
> 
> I am almost done doing Blood+ epi 42 ... then maybe after that ill do some  Ouran High School Host Club



^^ Thankies


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Does it look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, try make it unvisible and ull get something like this. If again this is the case, u r doing it right =Pp


Nah.  I'm actually getting something different from that.  It looks like this:

I'm starting to wonder if it has anything to do with the version of photoshop I', running or something.  I'm using CS2.

If it's not the program, then I'm wondering if I'm using the wrong command to try and select the rectangle.  I'm pressing ctrl+left click. 




> Saaankkkyu very much~ I just <3 watching scene from different animes that i havent watched b4


It could be a motivator to see the anime sometimes too.  I know I watched a lot of em by looking at people's gifs and liking the scenes so much that I just downloaded it.  




			
				Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> Your Guys Gif's Are Amazing If you don't me saying


Why thankyou.  What a nice thing to say


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

I am using cs2  

*Spoiler*: _^_ 








I wanna see something! When u use the rounded rectangle shape ... make it smaller so it doesnt really touch at the end of the picture! And the red part ... see if it matches urs (the setting ..)

*Spoiler*: _example_


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I tried that and it's doing the same thing.
I did notice one thing though.  
On the red area that you made, I noticed that whenever I would try to do the ctrl + left click, it would switch from the single box to the double overlapping box to the right of it (to clarify, the area that has the square to the left of the "10 px radius area it goes from the box that's directly next to it, to the following box that's to the right of that one).

I also noticed that the chain looking thing can't be highlighted for some reason, unlike yours which is highlighted. :S


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes i see ur point ... how about u try this *pls let it work *cross finger


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 8, 2006)

lol this is odd.  It seems my PS is freezing up, and when I try to restart it, it doesn't load.  I guess it's trying to tell me to go to sleep or something .

I'm gonna try again later when I come back from work later today.  Thanks for bearing with me, and my apologies for the trouble.  I'll definately find a way to see what I'm doing wrong so I can use that kickass border .  Thanks again.

EDIT:  Wait.  It loaded, but it still didn't highlight it.  
It must be something in the command I'm using to highlight the rounded border.  There's probably a difference in commands or something, but I guess I'll mess with that later


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

I AINT going to give up!! 

Once i start on something, ill finish it til the end~ So i am going to make sure u get this tutorial done  

U did "control+left click on mouse."  ... _i am sure u did_

And i am really curious bout ur cs2 as to y it is behaving oddly


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

*Blood+ Episode 42*


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 8, 2006)

Plz tell me you guys can do requests...

Drunken Masters' Dbz gif is awesome


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

Good to see u like the giffies that ppl so far posted

Well, I dont know about Bass, ChamCham, Drunken or Yuurei~ But for me, i want to get the Blood+ done. I got like 2 more episodes to go~ Then i wanna try some other animes. Maybe if i am caught up, i possibly take some request. But not making any promises =Pp

--

*Blood+ Episode 41 (mostly talking episode T.T)*


----------



## Bass (Aug 8, 2006)

---------------------------------

Ehh...on the topic of doing requests.....maybe. I would like to help people out but I'm not making any promises.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

I used to do requests.....but since I took a break from making gifs, I've stopped taking requests...not to mention that the last few I got were not that specific as to the scene they wanted...let alone how hard it is to make a 125x125 100kb gif of an entire scene without cutting a lot and greatly reducing the quality....>__>

since mods have stopped upping avys for people...requests for non-seniors just gets difficult though I usually do them to see if I can...*likes a challenge*....


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

AirGear: that dude PWNED HIm 

TMOHS: lol i found that episode halarious 

Random: Look @ teh melons o.o 

DS: That bytch got PWNED lol! haha xPp



			
				^ said:
			
		

> I'm not making any promises.



... u stole my line  xD

---



			
				^ said:
			
		

> I used to do requests.....but since I took a break from making gifs, I've stopped taking requests...not to mention that the last few I got were not that specific as to the scene they wanted...let *alone how hard it is to make a 125x125 100kb gif *of an entire scene without cutting a lot and greatly reducing the quality....>__>



lol!! Yeah ...tell me about that^ :s

Well for me, i put the avies in my sig *points to siggy =Pp

And if u press f5 .. it rotates


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Well, I dont know about Bass, ChamCham, Drunken or *Yuurei*~



Only for senior members 

100 kb is way too small to get something good out of it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Thanks ~AIR~ and Great Gifs JH1stGen love the last gif you posted of Blood+ Episode 42 great job..
> 
> Thanks for the help TBH...
> 
> ...




you could always burn the eps onto disks and when you open up vdub, open the avi from the disk instead of your hard drive...xD...and once they are on disk...you can delete them off your hard drive thus gaining more space....xD

and most gifs are less than 1mb....so it would take thousands of gifs to actually affect your hard drive in disk space....xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Great Gifs JH1stGen love the last gif you posted of Blood+ Episode 42 great job..



Sannkyuu for ur kind compliment again 

Hoepfully i can get episode 40 done by today  ... then i start on a new anime 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help TBH...
> 
> As for making Gifs i dont know how you guys can make so many Gifs without your computer's getting killed..photoshop CS takes up so much room and so do the episodes and the Gifs..and all the other stuff on my PC....Photo Shop and the episodes on my hardrive alone are killing my computer....
> 
> ill have to get more RAM on my hardrive in order for me to start making Gifs..lol



Yeah! Definitly need ram to do gif~  

When will u get it approx? 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Only for senior members
> 
> 100 kb is way too small to get something good out of it.



But couldnt u ask advisiors+ to upload avys? ... *shrugs



			
				^ said:
			
		

> you could always burn the eps onto disks and when you open up vdub, open the avi from the disk instead of your hard drive...xD...and once they are on disk...you can delete them off your hard drive thus gaining more space....xD
> 
> and most gifs are less than 1mb....so it would take thousands of gifs to actually affect your hard drive in disk space....xD



U know ur stuff _too _well TBH

But i think Drunken's main problem is that when he tries to make giffy, his comp gets slow? ... rightright? 

I had this problem when i used cs2 on a crappy comp


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

well...he mentioned hard drive space as well with all the eps....I was solving the ep issue....of course, RAM is another issue which causes your comp to get laggy if you try to do too much...xD


----------



## Bass (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> ... u stole my line  xD




I couldn't help it! It was so good.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> well...he mentioned hard drive space as well with all the eps....I was solving the ep issue....of course, RAM is another issue which causes your comp to get laggy if you try to do too much...xD



Oi~ I hate lag 

And i tried virtual dub.... and it is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WMM

The problem i found with WMM is that when u want the pics and convert em to jpeg ... u had to literally do it manually,so u go to scene after scene and save the pictures which took too long imo

VD all the way ... and i gota thank u for persuading me... unintentionally 


			
				^ said:
			
		

> I couldn't help it! It was so good.



I hope 9tail open a can of bass whooping and kick yo ass ... _hahajk, or am i?_  xDD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 8, 2006)

ah...so WMM acts more of a screencapture device where you have to save each picture individually....>__>....

yeah...vdub does that all for you...xD


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 8, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you could always burn the eps onto disks and when you open up vdub, open the avi from the disk instead of your hard drive...xD...and once they are on disk...you can delete them off your hard drive thus gaining more space....xD


That would take up too much time lol..considering the fact that my computer lags like shit lol and i have alot of episodes on my hardrive...i think it would be easier too add more Ram XD..



			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> and most gifs are less than 1mb....so it would take thousands of gifs to actually affect your hard drive in disk space....xD


you got a point there lol..



			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Sannkyuu for ur kind compliment again
> 
> Hoepfully i can get episode 40 done by today  ... then i start on a new anime


no prob your gifs are amazing ...If u wanna make some new gifs from a new anime i would recomend Zoids Genesis or DragonBall Z XD..Just a suggestion lol



			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Yeah! Definitly need ram to do gif~
> 
> When will u get it approx?


hopefully before school starts..i really, really want to make a gif from the Gai vs. Kisame fight..(when it gets animated of course)..XD



			
				JH1stGen said:
			
		

> U know ur stuff too well TBH
> 
> But i think Drunken's main problem is that when he tries to make giffy, his comp gets slow? ... rightright?
> 
> I had this problem when i used cs2 on a crappy comp


yes exactly photoshop = evil..



			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...he mentioned hard drive space as well with all the eps....I was solving the ep issue....of course, RAM is another issue which causes your comp to get laggy if you try to do too much...xD


i could always delete the episodes lol....but ill use that as my last resort XD..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 8, 2006)

*Blood+ Episode 40*








			
				^ said:
			
		

> ah...so WMM acts more of a screencapture device where you have to save each picture individually....>__>....
> 
> yeah...vdub does that all for you...xD



Yeah~ Good thing u brought up VD or else i would b still capturing screenshots =Pp



			
				^ said:
			
		

> no prob your gifs are amazing ...If u wanna make some new gifs from a new anime i would recomend Zoids Genesis or DragonBall Z XD..Just a suggestion lol



_*puts in things anime list_xD



			
				^ said:
			
		

> hopefully before school starts..i really, really want to make a gif from the Gai vs. Kisame fight..(when it gets animated of course)..XD



B-But ... teh fillers wont end! 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> yes exactly photoshop = evil..



Evil is teh smex! 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> i could always delete the episodes lol....but ill use that as my last resort XD..


 xD


----------



## Bass (Aug 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I hope 9tail open a can of bass whooping and kick yo ass ... _hahajk, or am i?_  xDD




 Meanie.



And that 1st gif from Blood+ episode 40 looks awesome.


----------



## oka (Aug 8, 2006)

*pointing at the blood+ 40 1sr giffy* It seems that Solomon's favorite move is 'flying attack from behind'. When he 1st fought Hagi in the Zoo, he did that too

Ohh since its a giffy thread, i will contribute my 2 cents worth. Nothing great though


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 8, 2006)

These are some kool gifs you guys have, keep it up ...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok I guess I'll take another shot at it, but before that.
Some sprite edit giffie thingies


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> STAY AWAY FROM THE AIRGEAR ANIME. Read the manga.


tut, tut, tut Bassy o.o Im gonna hack to smack you with that crow again!! xDDD 

Dont listen! WATCH THE ANIME... and read the manga


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2006)

Really great thread idea and gifs.
Here are some I made:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 9, 2006)

^Nice Moondoggie 

Yay~ Ever since this thread got created ... i have collected so many giffies 

..... me want more 

Nice One Piece avies ... Luffy is PWNING everyone LOL!! xDD

Tenjou Tenge and e7 are awesome series


----------



## Bass (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmm...those One Piece gifs looks interesting. *strokes chin*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> But couldnt u ask advisiors+ to upload avys? ... *shrugs



Sure, but they aren't senior members, they dont deserve it 


Awesome


----------



## Taxman (Aug 9, 2006)

the staff no longer uploads avys for people......xD


----------



## Bass (Aug 9, 2006)

And that's the end of another great case. 


*dusts off hands*


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2006)

To JH1stGen: Thank you very much, indeed TT and E7 are great. Here's hoping for at second season to Tenjou Tenge. ^^

To Yuurei: Thank you, I just made that one seconds before I posted it. heh

To Bass: Interesting good, or interesting bad? heh ^^'


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice avatars man, good job, your sure skilled =D


----------



## Bass (Aug 9, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> To Bass: Interesting good, or interesting bad? heh ^^'






Interesting good. It seems to have great animation judging by those Gear 2 gifs.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah I see, indeed it was.
Seeing gear 2 in action was great for gif making. heh



I am having trouble making borders at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## EMPRA (Aug 9, 2006)

Kingdom Hearts looks good, good to see one them around...


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2006)

Indeed, I am gonna see if I can make more.

Got the borders working again:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Bass~ I just <33 the Gin .. so i decided to add teh round border if u dont mind 


*Spoiler*: _Bleach ... made by Bass xD_ 








And nice Bleach scene from the movie ... is it subbed yet? 

And nice Naruto!! I havent seen much giffie from it ... cannot wait til fillers are over 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Sure, but they aren't senior members, they dont deserve it



Point taken =Pp



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Nice avatars man, good job, your sure skilled =D



ty for teh nice commment 

@ Moondoggie ... Awesome giffy s

I havent seen k.heart ... but the animation looks fantastic =D


----------



## Bass (Aug 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Hey Bass~ I just <33 the Gin .. so i decided to add teh round border if u dont mind
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bleach ... made by Bass xD_



Coolness!  



> And nice Bleach scene from the movie ... is it subbed yet?



Actually, it's from the 2nd OVA which has been subbed. The movie is coming out in December.



> And nice Naruto!! I havent seen much giffie from it ... cannot wait til fillers are over




The fillers won't end! T_T


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah that was from the opening to KH2, the people that did the Movie Advent Children did it. I think they did a great job too.
btw, The Gin Shisou looks really nice rounded.


*Spoiler*: _One Piece Ouch ><_ 



[/URL]


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 10, 2006)

*Ouran High School Host Club*









			
				^ said:
			
		

> Coolness!



Yupyup~ Gin = teh smex 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Actually, it's from the 2nd OVA which has been subbed. The movie is coming out in December.



Ahhh!! Sannnkyuu for teh info 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> The fillers won't end! T_T



Quiet you xDD



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Yeah that was from the opening to KH2, the people that did the Movie Advent Children did it. I think they did a great job too.
> btw, The Gin Shisou looks really nice rounded.



Hawt Damn! Gota love teh OP! xPp ... Oi~ I thought the animation looked familar with Advent Children~ 

Sannkyu for teh nice comment =Pp

--

Man i love ur One Piece giffies


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 10, 2006)

do you guys also give your gifs away


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 10, 2006)

U can ask for permission if there's a giffy u would like to have by posting it here/pm'ing em'

For me~ If there's a giffy u like, go ahead and claim it as urs


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 10, 2006)

problem, I dont think I can use them since im not a senior member.......


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 10, 2006)

U could always put it in ur siggy 

But perhaps u can ask one of the s-mods to upload it into ur avatar ... i have done that in the past, but i heard they dont do it anymore~seeing as havent done that in a while .... but better to try imo =Pp


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 10, 2006)

yea, I would do that but they dont do it anymore......


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 10, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Man i love ur One Piece giffies


 
Hehe, thank you, maybe I should make more.
The same goes to you and your gifs, they are really nice.  

--

Oh the request was for a bigger version of this:




Thought I'd post it here. heh


----------



## Raptor (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow I didn't knew there was a tread like this :amazed


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks Moon for getting my request done


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Your welcome. ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks again for the help JH.  
I couldn't get past that click problem, but I found a bootleg way to do it.  It's not as good, but it'll do for now


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Hehe, thank you, maybe I should make more.
> The same goes to you and your gifs, they are really nice.



Pretty plss ... it would be nice to see more animation of One Piece 

ty for teh compliment again 

The bigger version of KH2 ... me like !~ Seems like u r already doing some requests =Pp

---

Hey ChamCHam!~ Nice border! And that Sasuke avatar is teh smex

How did u figure it out? ... Wut was the alternative way?!?


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

@ JH

cool thread, i like all the Blood-Giffies, they?re awesome.

Here?s my first try makin? Gifs, please be nice 

Azumanga Daioh



Ergo Proxy?s Vincent


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

Sannkyu Chiyo 

Aside from B+, i got Ouran High School Club and Bleach giffies as well 

1st:I never heard of Azumanga Daioh! But it looks promsing~ That particular scene is pretty halarious 

2nd:Ergo Proxy is such a good serie! Vincent when he gets serious is teh smex!!  And u picked a good scene of it too =Pp


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

@ JH

you?ve made Ouran Giffies too? *goes searchin?* 



> I never heard of Azumanga Daioh! But it looks promsing



Azumanga Daioh is very funny, you should try it out. I promise you won?t
stop laughin, it?s fun 



> Ergo Proxy is such a good serie! Vincent when he gets serious is teh smex!!  And u picked a good scene of it too =Pp



i like Vincent, he reminds me of Lord Darcia from Wolfs Rain and this scene---
his eyes look so kewl there^^


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> @ JH
> 
> you´ve made Ouran Giffies too? *goes searchin´*



Yeah~ I made 3 giffy based on the Op! I am expecting to make some more 

And i knew that by bringing Ouran High School Club will get ur attention xD



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Azumanga Daioh is very funny, you should try it out. I promise you won´t
> stop laughin, it´s fun


Thnx~ Ever since thread got created, i have been able to try out some new animes i havent watched! I will try find some link to download it from 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> i like Vincent, he reminds me of Lord Darcia from Wolfs Rain and this scene---
> his eyes look so kewl there^^



Havent watched Wolfs Rain ...  

Perhaps if i see some animation of it, i might get persuaded


----------



## Bass (Aug 11, 2006)

--------------------------------------

Just more gifs. >_<


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 11, 2006)

@ JH



> Yeah~ I made 3 giffy based on the Op! I am expecting to make some more
> 
> And i knew that by bringing Ouran High School Club will get ur attention xD



Found them^^ I didn?t know that Ouran has a new Opening *must see it*
And yes, your Ouran Gifs got my attention = JH?s goal achieved xD



> Havent watched Wolfs Rain ...
> 
> Perhaps if i see some animation of it, i might get persuaded



i got it, okey dokey, a Wolfs Rain Gif is in da works now

EDIT:

two more gifs 

Johan from Monster



Griffith and Caska ( Berserk)


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Pretty plss ... it would be nice to see more animation of One Piece
> 
> ty for teh compliment again
> 
> The bigger version of KH2 ... me like !~ Seems like u r already doing some requests =Pp


 
Heh, you welcome.
Yeah indeed, looks like I am already doing requests. ^^
I like making the OP gifs, so I will definitely keep making those.

To Chiyo-chan: Very nice work.^^

But for now Naruto GIFs:


----------



## Bass (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy crap!


Are those from the 3rd Naruto movie?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope, those are from episode 196 of the Naruto fillers.
Great episode, and is definitely worth watching. If you choose to watch it, I suggest watching episode 195 first. 2 parts.


----------



## Bass (Aug 11, 2006)

But fillers can't look that good! I don't believe it!


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> But fillers can't look that good! I don't believe it!


 
 I felt the same way.
But then I saw episode 196 and was in awe. 
Looks like since the fillers might be coming to a end, the anime is trying to go out with a bang with part 1.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2006)

Just a n00bish question, but how do you make the frames in a gif fade in and out? I got 5 frames of Goku, but it doesn't look right animated without the fading in and out effect.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Death said:
			
		

> Just a n00bish question, but how do you make the frames in a gif fade in and out? I got 5 frames of Goku, but it doesn't look right animated without the fading in and out effect.


 
When you are finished with everything, you will see a icon right next to the "Select next Frame" button under the timeline called "Tween..." go to the last frame in the timeline, and click "Tween..." then probably the best for 5 frames of Goku is to select 1 in the box "Frames to add:" and in "Tween With:" choose "First Frame".

And that should do it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm just usin Image ready, is that for Image ready or a Gif program? o.o
Thanks tho, gonna go try


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Nope, those instruction are for imageready.
I hope it works for you.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2006)

*Points to Avatar*

Thanks again,


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Your welcome. 
Your avatar looks really great.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

Moon, can you make those Lee vs Gai one's into a smaller size so that im able to use them?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Sure, you mean 125 X 125 smaller?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

yea, so I can use it since im not aa Senior member.....ill make sure to rep you again for doing so


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry, but it seems impossible to make a 125 X 125 of it and still work for a non senior member. If I make it any smaller it wouldn't look to great. Once again sorry. 

But here they are in 125X125, maybe you can do something with them. heh
Here you go:


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

ill see if a Mod will upload then ( even though they said they dont anymore )

but maybe they will since it's still 125x125


----------



## Bass (Aug 11, 2006)

They won't upload it. 


It's better if you just put it in your sig.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

I might, I just dont put avy's in my sig 

but I might anyway


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

Waaah!~ Lotsa giffies while i was gone =]

@Bass ... smexy avies 

Holly shyt!  

Naruto: Is that the 4th in Naruto game?  ... that is crazy!~ He is ubber fast 

Kenshin: One of my fav. series ... great scene to make an avy from 

One Piece: hahaha ... all the One Piece giffies that ive seen are pretty kewl~ =D

Beyblade: Pretty kewl animation =Pp

--

@ Chiyo



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Found them^^ I didn?t know that Ouran has a new Opening *must see it*
> And yes, your Ouran Gifs got my attention = JH?s goal achieved xD



It is the 1st OP  ... haha i knew it would =Pp

Nice giffies again Chiyo =O 

It would look nice if u added some border, and perhaps enlarge it 

---

@ Moon ... nice Gai+Lee combo 

No freakin way it is teh filler ... i am with Bass on this one!~ ... but it is so tempting >.<


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Eureka 7*


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

It's funny I am playing the Naruto Narultimate Hero 3 game right now, yeah that's the 4th in the game, he doesn't really talk much though. heh

Indeed filler, by they sure surprised me with the episode.
Very nice Eureka Seven GIF, great opening video.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2006)

the 4th doesnt need to talk, he let his speed do the talking xPp

Thnx! Eureka7 is such a great serie 

lol @ Onepiece ... is that guy going to be ok? He doesnt seem to have a parasuit


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont really like E7


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> the 4th doesnt need to talk, he let his speed do the talking xPp
> 
> Thnx! Eureka7 is such a great serie
> 
> lol @ Onepiece ... is that guy going to be ok? He doesnt seem to have a parasuit


 
Indeed he doesn't need to talk. heh
Yeah, Eureka Seven is one of my favorites, such a great story.

Yeah Kaku will be fine, he has a plan for landing. heh

@Tai-Jutsu Master: I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that. heh
But your entitled to your opinion. ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Hey ChamCHam!~ Nice border! And that Sasuke avatar is teh smex
> 
> How did u figure it out? ... Wut was the alternative way?!?


Well it was really tedious, but what I did was make a new layer, use the round border tool, then make the round rectangle to cover everything but what I wanted to be the border, then I used the magic wand tool, right clicked, and selected the inverse, chose a different color for the border, then colored in the border, then with that done I made a smaller border of a slightly different color, and only a bit smaller then used the magic wand tool to delete the inside round rectangle, thus making the round border

Then I merged the layers.  After that, I used the magic wand tool again, and deleted the most outside border so that it would be transparent, and got this appearence of the avy looking round.

For the animation, I just made layers out of each adjustment of the filter (in this case "notpad"), then edited the rest in image ready making each layer a frame, and tweening when necessary .

Thanks again for the concept, though it'd be easier to know how you did it, since my border seems to be a tad uneven :S


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW.  

Great job on the gif's everyone! At first I had thought the curved borders weren't too great but the Eureka Seven ones changed my mind.    

You guys should start an ImageShack Gallery for all of the gif's of them since a few of them might be lost over time or be hard to find. I'll help out if you guys are okay with it and are a bit tied up at the moment to do it.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> @Tai-Jutsu Master: I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that. heh
> But your entitled to your opinion. ^^


it did kinda sucks though....


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 11, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> it did kinda sucks though....


 
I see, and you saw all 50 episodes?


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 11, 2006)

nice Zoro gif


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 12, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Yeah Kaku will be fine, he has a plan for landing. heh



haha oi~! ... thought so 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Well it was really tedious, but what I did was make a new layer, use the round border tool, then make the round rectangle to cover everything but what I wanted to be the border, then I used the magic wand tool, right clicked, and selected the inverse, chose a different color for the border, then colored in the border, then with that done I made a smaller border of a slightly different color, and only a bit smaller, and then merged the layers. After that, I used the magic wand tool again, and deleted the most outside border so that it would be transparent, and got this.
> 
> For the animation, I just made layers out of each adjustment of the filter (in this case "notpad"), then edited the rest in image ready making each layer a frame, and tweening when necessary .
> 
> Thanks again for the concept, though it'd be easier to know how you did it, since my border seems to be a tad uneven



That is a lot of work .. but it definitly did paid off!~ When i first saw your border, i wouldnt have notice the difference bc the result pretty much looks the same!~ But it definitly looks good on ya 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> Great job on the gif's everyone! At first I had thought the curved borders weren't too great but the Eureka Seven ones changed my mind.
> 
> ...



saannkyu for the nice comment  ... u didnt like my border at first?  

haha jk ... all it took was E7=Pp

That's a great idea HK (ill make more e7 just for u) ... could u pretty pls do it? 

--

@ Moon ... that One Piece is a smexy scene 

I think u r the undisbuted #1 One Piece avy maker =Pp


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 12, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> @ Moon ... that One Piece is a smexy scene
> 
> I think u r the undisbuted #1 One Piece avy maker =Pp


me and you think alike


----------



## Bass (Aug 12, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> @Bass ... smexy avies
> 
> Holly shyt!



 



> Naruto: Is that the 4th in Naruto game?  ... that is crazy!~ He is ubber fast



Yep. I heard that he is evil to play against though. (too fast lol)



> Kenshin: One of my fav. series ... great scene to make an avy from



Yep. Soujirou = WIN



> One Piece: hahaha ... all the One Piece giffies that ive seen are pretty kewl~ =D



Indeed. Makes me want to become a fan.



> Beyblade: Pretty kewl animation =Pp




Brooklyn was always the pwnage.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 12, 2006)

@ JH



> It would look nice if u added some border, and perhaps enlarge it



yeah, i?ll try out the borders in the next giffie  And enlarging the
gif is also no prob but the filesize would be big then. Problem is my internet-
connection is a little bit slow, it takes sometime to upload a gif 



> It is the 1st OP  ... haha i knew it would =Pp



yeah, i?m gettin? old 


@ Bass

i like your Kenshin-gif, the Kenshin-Soujiro-fight is one of my faves 

@ Moondoggie

Arigatou^^ your One-Piece-Giffies are awesome


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 12, 2006)

@JH1stGen & Tai-Jutsu Master: Thank you for the complements, I enjoy making OP Gifs, it helps that there are 274 episodes to make gifs from. heh

@Bass: I suggest giving One Piece a try if you haven't yet, you may like it.

@Chiyo-chan: Your welcome, and thank you.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 12, 2006)

Moon, I might use that gif in the future ( if you let me of course )  

BTW, anyone make DBZ gifs?


----------



## shadycheese (Aug 13, 2006)

whoa extremely funny zoro taking on adults gif

nice work


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> yeah, i?ll try out the borders in the next giffie And enlarging the
> gif is also no prob but the filesize would be big then. Problem is my internet-
> connection is a little bit slow, it takes sometime to upload a gif



Looking forward to it ... aww!! That's too bad regarding with ur internet connection  



			
				^ said:
			
		

> yeah, i?m gettin? old


XDD

---

@Moon ... wow , another superb One Piece Avy1! And at the same time it is funny and kawaii  *definitly saving it into folder 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone make DBZ gifs?



Not yet for me ...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 13, 2006)

^The only person that i can think of that might know is Drunken Master ... mayb u should ask him


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> The sites that drunken master links either don't work or don't have all the eps....


yah sorry about that its been awhile since i visted those sites lol..


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Aug 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I make db and dbz gifs....there are a few in my gif thread....but I don't do requests anymore...but....I may make an exception depending on the scene.


well if you decide to at all, would you mind making a sig out of Gohan and Cell fighting?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2006)

my little contribution

*blood+ 42*


*Spoiler*: _gif 1_ 












*Spoiler*: _gif 2_


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> well if you decide to at all, would you mind making a sig out of Gohan and Cell fighting?



actually, I already had a sig gif of the end of cell vs gohan

*searches gif thread*


----------



## Suzie (Aug 14, 2006)

Question for Moondoggie:
------------------------

Do you take requests?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 14, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> Moon, I might use that gif in the future ( if you let me of course )


 
Sure, go right ahead. heh

@shadycheese: Thank you. ^^

@JH1stGen: I'm happy you liked that one.  

@Eureka-Chan: Indeed, I do. Is there something you would like?


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 14, 2006)

Lycshiftz said:
			
		

> I want a shikamaru avy :X.


 
Here's one if you want to use it:



It's a bit difficult to make gifs for non-senior member limits. heh


----------



## Suzie (Aug 15, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> Sure, go right ahead. heh
> 
> @shadycheese: Thank you. ^^
> 
> ...



Heh. A Hellsing Gif. Maybe of Alucard from the first episode.

Hope that won't be any trouble. Size 125 x 125


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 15, 2006)

I could give it a try. heh
First episode of the original or of the OVA?


----------



## Suzie (Aug 15, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> I could give it a try. heh
> First episode of the original or of the OVA?



OVA I suppose


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 15, 2006)

How's this?:


*Spoiler*: _Alucard_ 



 or


----------



## Suzie (Aug 15, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> How's this?:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alucard_
> ...



Its Awesome Thank You!   *Reppies!*


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, i made some new Giffies, this time, it?s Wolfs Rain^^

Darcia & Harmona



the Kiba versus Darcia-Fight

*Spoiler*: __ 








and Darcia & Harmona again



last but not least one Ouran-Giffie with Hunny^.^


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 16, 2006)

~AIR~ said:
			
		

> How bout Goku going SSJ for the first time after Krillin dies, that is one of the best anime moments EVER, can you do it?!?!?! did I mention its one of the best anime moments EVER?



BLASPHEMY!!!!

This is the best scene ever in DBZ!!!!


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 16, 2006)

HA HA lol..Dabura....


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 16, 2006)

Eureka-Chan said:
			
		

> Its Awesome Thank You!  *Reppies!*


 
Your welcome, glad you like it.
Thank you for the rep. ^^


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 17, 2006)

@Yureii

..................

edit: my bad, forgot to add this: ...........


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Chiyo-chan (Aug 18, 2006)

@ Moondoggie

That Zoro vs. Mr.1-fight was pretty awesome, so is your giffie, like it

EDIT:

@ Yuurei

looooooool, yes that?s the best DBZ-scene ever


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Aug 20, 2006)

I know 

From Jet Li's Fearless:


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 20, 2006)

Chiyo-chan said:
			
		

> @ Moondoggie
> 
> That Zoro vs. Mr.1-fight was pretty awesome, so is your giffie, like it


 
Indeed, it's one of my favorite fights in the series.
Oh and thank you.


----------



## Gato (Aug 20, 2006)

^Ouch..o_O

I made these(I hate subtitles>-<):


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 20, 2006)

Gato said:
			
		

> ^Ouch..o_O
> 
> I made these(I hate subtitles>-<):


 
Hehe, the turtle compass gif makes me laugh,
yeah subs can be a problem sometimes, I try to keep the RAW to episodes just in case.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll try posting some up >.>


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2006)

Dynamic Entry?! 


Also, I feel the need to watch One Piece even more. I watched episode 5...it was pretty good.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 22, 2006)

I've made about 54 eyeshield 21 gifs in the last two days...xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 22, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Dynamic Entry?!
> 
> 
> Also, I feel the need to watch One Piece even more. I watched episode 5...it was pretty good.


 
I didn't notice at first, but yeah it does look like the DE. heh 

Ah that's good to hear, I hope you continue to keep watching it's a great anime, and imo if you like episode 5 then the rest of the series will a lot of fun for you has well.


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, it may take a while but I'm going to give it a go.  


*points to current avy*


----------



## runethe1st (Aug 22, 2006)

i like bass' sig


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 23, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yeah, it may take a while but I'm going to give it a go.
> 
> 
> *points to current avy*


 
*Stares At Avy*
Ah, very nice, Luffy taking out some of his first pirates.
I am glad to hear you are giving One Piece a go, maybe I should be careful now with the GIF to not spoil anything for you. heh


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> *Stares At Avy*
> Ah, very nice, Luffy taking out some of his first pirates.
> I am glad to hear you are giving One Piece a go, maybe I should be careful now with the GIF to not spoil anything for you. heh




Spoil? Hah! 

*In order of One Piece episodes watched:*
Episode 5
Episode 1
Episode 10
Episode 65


FLCL...


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 23, 2006)

Hehe, that's a odd order to watch them in.
But all that counts is that you are watching. ^^
What made you pick those 4 episodes to watch first?

btw: Episode 65, great Zoro action. heh


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

I made an avy of that scene for the member Sayo a long time ago....good job......maybe you should consider adding the part where it goes off in the distance with the cloudds around them that occurs right after that to finish it up


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 23, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I made an avy of that scene for the member Sayo a long time ago....good job......maybe you should consider adding the part where it goes off in the distance with the cloudds around them that occurs right after that to finish it up


 
Heh, indeed that is a good suggestion.  

How's this?:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

that is very good...

this was the avy I made:


of course the quality is down since I had to make it as an avy to fit the limit....>__>...I know she asked for a better quality version which I did make but I can't find it...xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 23, 2006)

Still it looks really good to me even in lower quality. ^^

Yeah, I know what you mean, making gifs even fit the senior member limit can sometimes be quite a job. It took me many tries just to get Drunken Master's Gai vs. Lee Gif to fit the limit and it is on the very edge. I believe it came out to about 337kbs. 

I've been in your gif corner thread, and I must say very impressive jobs on the gifs.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is one of my newest...im kinda ashamed..


But it is my first one, i just have a problem with Caravana size, like when i use it to make it the size i want  it normally cuts my image down instead of resizing it..


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

it's not bad for your first gif....much better than what my first gif was...xD...however, you already know that parts of it are cut out as if a certain section was cropped out of the original instead of a total resizing of it.  I can only tell you what to do with Imageready since that's what I use...which is just to go to Image -> image size and then mess with the dimensions that way...it won't cut anything out.

but if you are using a different program....I really don't know what to do..>__<

@moondoggie:  ah...thanks...

the last page contains a ton of eyeshield 21 gifs since that's the series I'm going through at the moment....well...it's my second time through these eps considering how slow the subbing group has become...but I'm going through with the intent of making gifs....and then I'm going to do it with FMA since previously I just made gifs of the moments that stuck out in my head first....but I know there are a ton of scenes still out there.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

@Blind h.
Ya i tried that but like its got a percentage thing and it doesnt let me put what i want...So what do i do to get what i want?


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> Hehe, that's a odd order to watch them in.
> But all that counts is that you are watching. ^^
> What made you pick those 4 episodes to watch first?
> 
> btw: Episode 65, great Zoro action. heh




Boredom....looking for good fight scenes.


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 23, 2006)

^ Im really bored so I'll try to help u out. 

Gundam Seed/Destiny ep.49/50, When Athrun goes SEED and charges at Shinn for attacking Lunamaria.

Bleach ep 56(i think, not really fighting but its cool)
Shunsui & Ukitake releasing their Shikai.

I dont know if i should say more cause I dont know wat u've done, so i'll stop incase u already found one


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 23, 2006)

@ Blind Hyuuga
What anime is that in ur sig and avy? It looks pretty awesome


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

ゼイグ said:
			
		

> @Blind h.
> Ya i tried that but like its got a percentage thing and it doesnt let me put what i want...So what do i do to get what i want?



your percentage when on image size should be 100%...make sure that contrain proportions is checked....

@~AIR~:  Eyeshield 21


----------



## Bass (Aug 23, 2006)

~AIR~ said:
			
		

> ^ Im really bored so I'll try to help u out.




Thanks.




> Gundam Seed/Destiny ep.49/50, When Athrun goes SEED and charges at Shinn for attacking Lunamaria.



Boo! Gundam SEED is made of EWW and EMOTIONS.



> Bleach ep 56(i think, not really fighting but its cool)
> Shunsui & Ukitake releasing their Shikai.



Transformations are not for me.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> your percentage when on image size should be 100%...make sure that contrain proportions is checked....
> 
> @~AIR~:  Eyeshield 21


How do i makesure the porprotions are correct?
Also explain to me, i have msn. and yahoo.
Zeig2010@hotmail.com


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

proportions?.....

sorry...I really don't add that many people to my MSN....so...take a screencap of your "image size" menu or w/e you are doing to give me a better understanding.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 23, 2006)

wow guys ... you all really do a great job .. maybe i will try to do a gif tomorow .. but .. can anyone here who is making gif .. could make me a gundam seed one .. with kira and frey ?? if not it's okay .. again great job


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

Well i think we will need like the episodes number and moree detail than that.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

Newest Gif. From episode 109.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

hmmm...nice work with that one...it could be a bit faster and it probably needs a border....


----------



## Zeig (Aug 23, 2006)

How do i make it faster?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

start with frame one....delete it...then what was your second frame is now your first frame....now select your new second frame which was your third frame and delete that one....and so on until the end.  It effectively speeds up your gif, reduces the number of frames in half and also reduces the file size.....if it appears too fast...then you mess with the time delay....

you may also want to incorporate tween in your gif.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 23, 2006)

well .. i think the episode is somewhere on 12-14 ... don't know for shure .. but i know that kira and frey are kissing for first time .. (note:i'm note perverted like the last one .. i don't know him and i don't wanna know him .. you know .. i'm very sentimental)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

hey...don't diss the previous Kira Yamato...he goes by the name Samatarou now and is a smod of these forums....

and he also makes gifs...here is his gif thread:

ask njt


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 24, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> well .. i think the episode is somewhere on 12-14 ... don't know for shure .. but i know that kira and frey are kissing for first time .. (note:i'm note perverted like the last one .. i don't know him and i don't wanna know him .. you know .. i'm very sentimental)


The original Kira is actually one of the nicest members on these forums, and really well respected, as well, by pretty much everyone who's heard of him, let alone met him.

Don't take the comments about his pervertedness, that was refered to jokingly by other members, the wrong way.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 24, 2006)

Two Requests:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

video game cut scenes are always fun to work with....*has made several from FFVIII cut scenes*....


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree, the high quality and really smooth movement in them are really fun to turn into the gifs. Though they sometimes have a lot of frames. heh

i.e the CGI Disney one in my sig originally had about 625 frames, I think it came out okay though. heh


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

my computer crashes if I try to import anything above 200 frames.....xD...so if anything is more than that...I delete the frames in the folder that I wish to import first before actually importing it....I've reduced a 1000 frames to 100 frames and it still looked decent...

the problem with video game cut scenes is that even though they are pretty and great to make....the quality usually has to come down...especially if you are trying to make an avy....sigs are a better way to go since you are more focused on a 1.5mb imageshack limit rather than a 341 forum limit...xD


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Aug 24, 2006)

<--- Points to avay ^_^ hehe


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 24, 2006)

sry if i hurt someone sentiments .. but when i introducted .. almost everyone sayed that .. sorry again... so i hope it's okay with the gif ..


----------



## Zeig (Aug 24, 2006)

Newest one, im improving just need to get the tween action down.


----------



## Bass (Aug 24, 2006)

You've gotten way better.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 24, 2006)

Super Smash Bros Avatars that i made for people >.>


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 24, 2006)

More 10 images per thing:


----------



## Zeig (Aug 24, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> You've gotten way better.


Thanks, bass 
@Link thos are so leet! Nice pics I love the SSBM game.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 24, 2006)

Newest makes.
<---Avatar
Also Chouji's Punch of life.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 24, 2006)

chouji gif is awesome....you could probably add more to it though...but if you just wanted to get the punch..then you succeeded...

your avy......take the time delay off the tween...xDDD


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 25, 2006)

Heh, all the Super Smash Bros Avatars are really nice.
@ゼイグ: You are definitely getting better at it, keep up the good work.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya' know if you cut our some frames it would go at normal speed and it would be  smaller so people with slow computers can see it =O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 25, 2006)

so .. is my gif gonna be make .. i'm waiting smth about 3 days ... and it's not done ...


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 25, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> wow guys ... you all really do a great job .. maybe i will try to do a gif tomorow .. but .. can anyone here who is making gif .. could make me a gundam seed one .. with kira and frey ?? if not it's okay .. again great job


 
Is there a particular episode and scene with those two that you want in the GIF?


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 25, 2006)

These Avatar Gifs were made when I was new to VD. You can use them but most of them you have to ask an admin to put in T_T. 

Dragonball Gifs:


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes its nice to see some dragonball gifs nice job Scared Link...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah ... in the episode 13 .. when kira and frey are first kissing .. that one .. thanks


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 25, 2006)

This was definitely a interesting gif to make, had to use a whole different method to make it. The video I used wasn't framerate compatible with VirtualDub, so I had to get creative. heh

Here you go:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

if you ever run into a problem like that....you can always convert to AVI with a program called SUPER made by erightsoft.

wait...framerate compatible?...what kind of error was it giving you exactly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW ... moondoggie .. i love it .. really apreciate it .. thanks again

Edit: can it be make so can i put it to avatar .. ?? the size is too big so i can upload it .. if not it's ok ..


----------



## Smexyman (Aug 26, 2006)

I know how to use PS... practiced it for a YEAR. But how do you get scenes from shows to be GIFS? Pause at certain seconds and make an img?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

there are programs out there like Virtualdub to grab scenes....or...yeah...you could pause and take screencaps but that's too much work and doesn't get every frame...xD

and then use Imageready to make the gif.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 26, 2006)

Newest Avatar, Gaara. I know its kinda not that good, i wish i could have senior ship then i could make some real gifs and the size quality would be better. Anyways, almost 400 or 450 post untill that comes.


----------



## juan012285 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello, These are some gif's I made for practice: 






Regards.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work, juan012285. I like both, it always great to see Dragonball Gifs.
The Naruto one is nice too, but a bit of a awkward scene to loop. heh
Gear 2 Luffy in your sig is also good. ^^


----------



## l Itachi l (Sep 2, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Interesting thread, JH. I'll post a few I made.



Hey ill take the last one i cant give you rep right now but i will as soon as i can.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think Bass was offering those....

let alone you can't use it as an avyconsidering you aren't a senior member so you can't have a 150x150 avy


----------



## Zeig (Sep 2, 2006)

*Hmmm..*

Yes, i too think that he wasnt putting thoughs up for grabs, this isnt really a request shop, its more of a "Post your work here (Gif only) place".


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought I'd give this one last bump. heh


----------



## Zeig (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn, reason I recently stoped making gifs is because I'm in need or more vitual memory.  

Soon getting some then I can be back into business!


----------



## Animegirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Might as well, post some of my stuff I've made. XD

*Final Fantasy X-2*





While I'm here, I was wondering if somebody could help me with a Imageready problem I've been having.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 29, 2006)

Very nice job Animegirl.
Video Game gifs really do turn out great,
right now I am working on making a gif of the opening to a Kenshin video game.

But it's gonna be difficult with the file type.
But I will figure something out. heh


----------



## Zeig (Sep 29, 2006)

Good Luck in it MD.  ((PS Nice RK Gif.))
@Anime Girl

Great work, keep up the good job.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 2, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Good Luck in it MD.  ((PS Nice RK Gif.))


 
Heh, thank you Zeig.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 5, 2006)

Woah ... so many giffies 

And awesome job as usual Moon~ O btw, since u have been posting One Piece gif, i gave the serie i try, and now i finally have caught up with the serie =3

And here's on from Death Note from the 1st OP


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah, thank you.
I am glad my gifs could influence you into giving One Piece a try.
It's nice to see a new One Piece fan born. heh
I see you have taken a liking to Ace?
{Nice Death note Gif ^_^}


----------



## Taxman (Oct 5, 2006)

Animegirl said:
			
		

> While I'm here, I was wondering if somebody could help me with a Imageready problem I've been having.



what's your problem?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah Ace is my fav character, so of course i had to make a giffy of him ^.^

And nice Eureka 7 ... and i love that sccene of Holland =D

Yeah, animegurl, just post up the prob and one of us will help ya out


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 6, 2006)

Can someone make an animated gif of the new Naruto opening were you only take those scene were Naruto do his fighting pose and fighting Lee and Lee&Neji in size of 208x208?


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2006)

my first and prob last, because it was too big >_> and i'm lazy


----------



## Freija (Oct 6, 2006)

my first and prob last, because it was too big >_> and i'm lazy


----------



## Misa (Oct 7, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> *Eureka 7*




im going to use use the first one and cred. 

edit- nevermind ^^;


----------



## vonmeth (Oct 7, 2006)

I made this a long time ago, so thought I would share it since it is my favorite part of a fight scene.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 7, 2006)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Can someone make an animated gif of the new Naruto opening were you only take those scene were Naruto do his fighting pose and fighting Lee and Lee&Neji in size of 208x208?


----------



## Bass (Oct 7, 2006)

I haven't posted here in a while. :amazed


----------



## Misa (Oct 7, 2006)

Moondogie did you ever get my request? if not...

Does someone has some Anemone gif  freebies?


----------



## Constantine (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd like to request a A Trinity Blood gif, when Father Nightrode turns into a full Vampire, 150x150, and 300x300 plz Much appreciated.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 7, 2006)

lxn said:
			
		

> Moondogie did you ever get my request? if not...
> 
> Does someone has some Anemone gif freebies?


 
I don't believe I got a request from you. 
But I can make you a anemone gif if you want.


----------



## Misa (Oct 7, 2006)

ok thanks I already send it to you in the pm, did you get it?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 8, 2006)

Here you go:


----------



## Misa (Oct 8, 2006)

Moondoggie said:
			
		

> Here you go:




woah that was fast thanx but can you make it 125x125 please. i might use it as avi

oh and i will cred+rep


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont think that is possible ... it might exceed the limit for a non senior member


----------



## Misa (Oct 8, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> I dont think that is possible ... it might exceed the limit for a non senior member


oh.. ok then nevermind moondogie   its perfect


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, that was great man, thanks a lot  

Altough, you forgot all the figthing pose part (Those scene where Naruto was alone + the shuriken spinning part)


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 8, 2006)

Hero kun said:
			
		

> Wow, that was great man, thanks a lot
> 
> Altough, you forgot all the figthing pose part (Those scene where Naruto was alone + the shuriken spinning part)


 
Your welcome.
Ah I see, sorry about that.


----------



## murasex (Oct 8, 2006)

*Old'd*


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice ones Kristina 

One from Black Blood Brothers:


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2006)

*pops in*


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a avy gif with the new bleach opening where they showed vaizard ichigo's face on the background?? Pls and Thank you




Read the first post. THIS IS NOT A REQUEST THREAD.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 8, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Read the first post. THIS IS NOT A REQUEST THREAD.



Actaully, it seems Moondoggie is taking requests here.  

Nice, HnI gifs Bass! Though they seem to lack Takamaru love.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 8, 2006)

So am i allowed to request or not?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 8, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> So am i allowed to request or not?



I'd just go through PM until everything gets sorted out with the posters here on what they are going to do.

I got the same impression that their might've been a request area in this, so you aren't alone.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll do it for you Firemind{Though I am a bit confused about he request, maybe I missed something.}

But anyways, yeah like JH1stGen first post says there are no direct request in this thread, neither do I want to turn it into one. If you come across one of my post, just send me a PM with the request.

People have suggested a solution for me, but I just don't feel comfortable with that yet. heh

Sorry for the confusion. ^^'


----------



## Bass (Oct 8, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Actaully, it seems Moondoggie is taking requests here.



Moondoggie takes requests by himself. They just happened to find and ask him here. Besides, that guy just posted a request without even stating a name.



> Nice, HnI gifs Bass! Though they seem to lack Takamaru love.




jkingler gets all the Takamura love.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 8, 2006)

*The new OP of Bleach*










You know what Bass? I was wondering about that anime (the one w/ boxing) ... ive seen quite number of gif from that serie and it is getting my interest'd ~ I might give it a try like with One Piece  

And nice gif bass, Moondoggie, Yuurei and SD 

--- 

In regards with the request topic ... i think it is pretty much said and settled=D


----------



## Bass (Oct 9, 2006)

That Rangiku/Gin avy is 




> You know what Bass? I was wondering about that anime (the one w/ boxing) ... ive seen quite number of gif from that serie and it is getting my interest'd ~ I might give it a try like with One Piece



WATCH HAJIME NO IPPO NAO!@

Ask for it here.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you JH1stGen ^_^


----------



## Constantine (Oct 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> *The new OP of Bleach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I have the Ichigo one pwease


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 10, 2006)

*HELLSING OVA II*


*HellSing Episode 6*




			
				^ said:
			
		

> That Rangiku/Gin avy is



haha i know eh? =Pp 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> WATCH HAJIME NO IPPO NAO!@



Oh i shall .. *clicks the link XD

--

Thnx Moon ... and awesome gif  ~ Mihawk totally PWNED that ship o.o 



			
				^ said:
			
		

> May I have the Ichigo one pwease



Oh .. i think someoen already have taken it  

Sorry ~ T____T


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2006)

awsome avy's


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 10, 2006)

Thnx for the nice comment Roy 

Here's another scene in *Hellsing OVA II *


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah, that was one of my favorite parts of the second OVA.
Nice work.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 10, 2006)

Sankyu Moon ... 

I just recently got into the serie ... and finished it, and started watching the OVAS =Pp 

There's lots of scene in the ova that wuold be such animated gif 

*Spoiler*: _Asatte no Houkou_


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 13, 2006)

Your welcome JH1stGen 

Indeed, a lot of scenes from the OVAs are great gif material....violent though. heh


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW! Another great gif by Moon! My fav one has to b the one in ur sig ... with the gurl (chidori .. is her name, right?) acting nice, then goes berserk


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 15, 2006)

That's correct, Kaname Chidori from Full Metal Panic.
Thanks JH1stGen. 

Some Requested Gifs





My first:


*Spoiler*: __ 




09-15-2005


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's Rukia PWNAGE!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been waiting for this.

Now I got a question for everybody.

IS ANYONE CAPABLE OF CONVERTING WMP TO GIF?

I have been trying to find people who can, but no luck, but hopefully.......


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice JH1stGen.

@HaloGuardian117: Yes, yes I can. heh
If it's a request, please just PM me.


----------



## Azurite (Oct 26, 2006)

er......one of my work.... one of Madtv's skids!


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

*Sonic The HedgeHog Next-Gen*


----------



## Shiron (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are some gifs that I've made:

*Busou Renkin
*


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 19, 2006)

^Nice.






Bump


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 26, 2006)

^<3l'ing the Ichigo bankai gif from the movie  

I created this from scratch.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

^How's that for a gif?  I have been influenced by moondoggie's gifs


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

^Very nice job Captain Pip. 
You may want to delete some of the frames after the kick though, to keep it going at full speed.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah. You want to make it smooth, so it doesnt appear to be lagging. But it is still relatively well done

And i see that Moondooggie has started with the round borders


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

yea, lol...I noticed it lagged after the kick.....it's hard to keep it under 1.5 MB while I was trying to upload it on imageshack <_<

thnx for the tips guys


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

@JH1stGen: Ah I did, I looked through your tutorial in classes. I had to tweak the technique a bit but eventually got the rounding done nice and easy. From now on my request will be done in rounded unless requested otherwise. 

btw; Nice FMP gif theme. 

@Captain Pip: Your welcome.
Try lowering the quality a bit if ImageShack gives you trouble.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

cap: What program do u use to extract the images? Do you use virtual dub? If yes, do u use JPEG as the image outcome? If that is the case, i strongly recommend you switching it toTARGA which essentially reduces the size of the gif. And also you could use frame rate which cuts down frames that will reduce the size as well

moon: Oh! Glad that i actually helped you 

And yeah. Round border ftw xPp 

And shankyu. I actually got started into FMP bc of the gif that u posted here way back :3


----------



## Shiron (Dec 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> cap: What program do u use to extract the images? Do you use virtual dub? If yes, do u use JPEG as the image outcome? If that is the case, i strongly recommend you switching it toTARGA which essentially reduces the size of the gif. And also you could use frame rate which cuts down frames that will reduce the size as well


Ooh, thanks. I didn't know about that TARGA thing. I'll have to test that out sometime soon (my gifs almost always come out too big; perhaps this is why).


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 5, 2006)

i dont kno how to do the hide/show thing so i am gonna post it straightforward.... i am guessing the animations don't have to be based on anime so here it goes....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> cap: What program do u use to extract the images? Do you use virtual dub? If yes, do u use JPEG as the image outcome? If that is the case, i strongly recommend you switching it toTARGA which essentially reduces the size of the gif. And also you could use frame rate which cuts down frames that will reduce the size as well



Yea, I use virtual dub to extract the images. Lol, I actually used targa thinking jpeg was for "still" images  

I guess I just have to delete more frames to make the gif go faster XD I'll praactice more later on...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

The part where it is colored in red is where you can easily cut down frames w/o doing it manually.

And nice gifs Human Infiltrator. You might wanna add some border =3


----------



## Shiron (Dec 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> The part where it is colored in red is where you can easily cut down frames w/o doing it manually.
> 
> And nice gifs Human Infiltrator. You might wanna add some border =3


Aweome. That's very helpful (doing it manually takes too long; especially when you have like 200 or 300 frames. XD).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, so that's where you can change the frame rate  

Just wondering..how do I use it then? (I'm such a noob at these things :sweat)


----------



## Shiron (Dec 5, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Oh, so that's where you can change the frame rate
> 
> Just wondering..how do I use it then? (I'm such a noob at these things :sweat)


See where it says "Process every other frame (decimate by 2)" under Frame rate conversion? Try selecting that for now, click OK, and then continuing to make your gif how you normally would.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

Shiron said:


> See where it says "Process every other frame (decimate by 2)" under Frame rate conversion? Try selecting that for now, click OK, and then continuing to make your gif how you normally would.



Yosha!  I'll try that then when I make new gifs  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah. If the scene is too big, you can add the variable in "decimate by ____" 

Or else, you can pick decimate by 2-3 ... 

So the more you decimate it, the less frames there will be


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 5, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Yeah. If the scene is too big, you can add the variable in "decimate by ____"
> 
> Or else, you can pick decimate by 2-3 ...
> 
> So the more you decimate it, the less frames there will be



Hmm, interesting. I'll keep that in mind when I want to take out more frames


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

*Full Metal Panic*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

^Your welcome.^

Glad my gif could help grab a new FMP fan, the FMP seasons are actually one of my very favorite anime. It's crazy how many places my SN is Sousuke Sagara. heh

Anywho...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah FMP is my fav serie, if not the best ^.^

Sumomomo Momomo


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 5, 2006)

*One Piece*











----

Some stuff


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok...I'm still getting a big file size for a gif I'm making now 

How do I decrease the image quality? I can't seem to find that option  I think this is my only hope of uploading onto imageshack XD

Sanji vs. Bon Clay Part 1

^I still have to make the file size smaller <_<

Sanji vs. Bon Clay Part 2

^This one really went so fast XD


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 6, 2006)

Right here:



When reducing the quality you are reducing the color.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 6, 2006)

^Ahh! Thanks, moondoggie  You're the best!


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

anyone like the first and second hokage? (plz don't get mad because i dont kno how to do the spoiler tab...and as we kno both hokage's have powerful water jutusu's so these GIF's will mostly be water jutsu's)


*FIRST HOKAGE*







*SECOND HOKAGE*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 8, 2006)

Has someone made a GIF from the Naruto movie 2, or more specifally the parts with gaara doing his desert funeral?


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, well I got bored so I decided to learn to make GIF's, I use ImageReady7.0 and looking at the ones I made, the quality for a avatar sized gif tends to be pretty bad (150x150 and smaller). Anyone want to enlighten me on how I can change the quality for the smaller images?


*Spoiler*: _Bleach 106 OP - Soi Fong & Matsumoto_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Bleach 106 OP - Senna_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition ED3 - Shinn & Lunamaria_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Gundam SEED Destiny Special Edition ED3 - Shinn & Stellar_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Code Geass OP - Group_ 



​



So yeah, these are my GIF's with my noob ImageReady skills, comments appreciated? =)

and apparently I can't read since obviously most of these are too big to be avatars but does anyone really care? =\


----------



## Rori (Dec 8, 2006)

> Anyone want to enlighten me on how I can change the quality for the smaller images?



It was posted on the previous page. Anyway, not to spam, here's mine:


*Spoiler*: __ 













They're pretty crap, cause I'm still new to it. I always fuck with the quality and they end up looking horrible. ;____;


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 8, 2006)

Really? All I saw was changing file size, I meant the actual image picture quality. Since like this one. The quality of the picture isn't that great compared to some others or is there no way to do that?


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 8, 2006)

thisbedavid n Rori ♥ ... awesome giffies 

I was thinking of making gif of the new scene for Bleach. But i guess i was beaten to the punch =Pp

That Senna giffy is wonderful 

---

Rori, you might wanna cut down some of the frames to make the animation more smoother. Because it looks like teh giffies are lagging .____.;; 

But overall, awesome scenes to take


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 8, 2006)

@thisbedavid: Nice gifs on your first try!  You're better than me when I started it the first time.. 

Just add borders and the gifs would be much better


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

*
Naruto:



Bleach:

Kanye West:

*

If you rip these, ill rip your head. And no you cant use them


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 8, 2006)

T said:


> *
> Naruto:
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha rip your head! do u have any rock lee or kakashi GIF avatars?


----------



## Azurite (Dec 8, 2006)

*Kakashi*: 

*Rock Lee*:


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2006)

can someone link me a tut? >.>


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 8, 2006)

use Kira's tut that will explain how to make gif :>

*[Live-evil]_Death_Note_10*


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2006)

which tut is easier.. kira's or yours?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 8, 2006)

I never made a full tutorial how to make gif... the one in the 1st page is how to make a round'd border

So i recommend you take Kira's to start with, then once u get the hang of it, then try mine if the round border interests you 

Speaking of which, i actually might decide to make my own gif tutorial later on ^_^

In any case, if you got prob, feel free to ask


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2006)

well ill give kira's a try I doubt ill even get half way but never hurts to try 

and you should even though it would be whored a bit but thats a good that XDDD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck. I am sure you will manage to do well, and you will be surprised that it isnt hard to make gif >_^

Actually. I am looking for a way to kill time. And making a tutorial is a perfect method. I'll post up it up asap =D

And i updated the 1st post :>


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2006)

well ima try to make one now (I went out for a while )

well making tuts takes a while so yeah I guess it is a perfect time to make one ^^

the front looks good, love the hall of fame that you made


----------



## Azurite (Dec 9, 2006)

*Jump Super Stars:*​


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 9, 2006)

T said:


> *Jump Super Stars:*​



why does everyone have to be so mean to hinata ..... lol.... T do u have a GIF of kakashi  is fightingat the sound ninja's and sand ninja's at the invasion of the chuunin exam finals?


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 9, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> ^Ahh! Thanks, moondoggie  You're the best!


 

Oh I am nothing special, but your welcome. ^^
I guess you wont be needing my assistance anymore.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2006)

JH1stGen got me into Full Metal Panic.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2006)

Samurai Champloo next, my all time fave......

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rori (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks for the tips, JH1stGen. ^_^ I'll keep them in mind for when Virtual Dub works again. 

anyway, I know this isn't the place to ask for help, but I was trying something new and got completely confuzzeled:


*Spoiler*: __ 





err, yeah.  you see how the first image sticks in the background and doesn't move? I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix that?


----------



## CouchDemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I am not requesting an avatar.

I just want to know where you get your GIFs, do you get them off a website? I can't find any good quality GIFs.


----------



## Rori (Dec 9, 2006)

^ We don't _get_ them, we make them ourselves.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

@Sensei: You know how i feel about your work there Kevin. SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGIO! :> 

@CouchDemon: Like Rori indicated, we make our own. If you got photoshop and imageready, then you can make one urself too. If you got those, there's a link a posted up in the 1st post which will guide you to a gif tutoria made by either me or Kira

@Rori: Dont worry my friend. This thread is also a good way to ask question regarding gif. So if you got any prob, just question away xPp

This is your problem i see:

*Spoiler*: _^_ 








What you want is:

*Spoiler*: _^_ 








The problem is that you didnt make the 1st layer invisible. So for instance, i made it so that letter "A" was invisible


----------



## Rori (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think I did quite according to that. *_* But it worked, I guess:



And thankyou once again, I shall rep you as soon as I've spread some love around.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

hey, JH! Could you explain to me in simplest terms on how to make round edge borders? <_< I tried your tut, but I'm still confused on how to put round edge layers onto the frames..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah. People have their different ways making gifs, so it is not going to be exactly the same as mine. But as  long the outcome is the same, it is all good :>

edit: Oh? Interest'd in round'd border eh? ... 

Which part of my tutorial did u find problem? Then i can see where ur situation is capt =pp


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, round border is smexy 

I kinda had a problem with the 1st step of your tut XD I'm not sure how to put all the frames into one layer..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

hehe ... I find round border smexy too :>

Oh. Well that part i am +ve you know, bc that 1st step is the same as making gif in general. When i mean put all layers into 1 file is this:


After you have done that and compress the file into the size you want. From there on, use the round rectangle button and use it. After it is done, "clt+left click of the mouse" and u will get the shape of the round rectangle. Then use inverse, and delete the edge of the layers. 

After you have completed that to all layers, you select inverse again, and make a new layer with the border


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

Umm, I have each frame labeled as (example: Rukia0002.tga, Rukia0004.tga, etc.). Is it the same thing if I just renamed all frames as "Layer: <insert #>)?

All the frames are in psd format so I think that what's you meant when you said place all layers in one file...


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> Umm, I have each frame labeled as (example: Rukia0002.tga, Rukia0004.tga, etc.). Is it the same thing if I just renamed all frames as "Layer: <insert #>)?



Yup, same thing =pp



			
				^ said:
			
		

> All the frames are in psd format so I think that what's you meant when you said place all layers in one file...



Well, when you use ps and open the pictures that was convert'd into TARGA/JEPEG from VD. You transfer all those pics into 1 place ... just like how u have been making so far. And the step is really the same, except that the border is different

Take chaud's tutorial for example:
You apply that concept to all layers

=pp

very important


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok...I made all the layers visible yet I select "all" and then "inverse" but PS tells me "No pixels are selected."

I don't think I can get past this part


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> @Sensei: You know how i feel about your work there Kevin. SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGIO! :>


Bah, it's the animators that deserve praise.  I just happen to be good at picking scenes and turning them into small gifs.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

Sensei said:
			
		

> Bah, it's the animators that deserve praise. I just happen to be good at picking scenes and turning them into small gifs.


Why... WHHHHHY! Why do you always tend to do this? Just accept my humble complement D:<


----------



## Ippy (Dec 9, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Why... WHHHHHY! Why do you always tend to do this? Just accept my humble complement D:<


Okay.....thanks.:amazed


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

sigh...I'm terribly sorry for not being able to follow directions <_< but after I clicked "left ctrl + left click of mouse," I clicked select but I couldn't click on "inverse." 

My head is hurting from this problem  I really want to do this round edge stuff though =/


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

when you clicked "cntrl+left click." ... can you show me a screenshot of the image? 

Remember you have to click it on the round border layer, then you get the shape of it

dont sweat it, i actually dont mind helping ^_^

And ya, you really have been going at it eh? Your gif really have improved overall ... =D


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

^I'm pretty sure I did something wrong there XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah. It is not selected. You dont see dots like:





Where did u click the "ctrl+left click" at? 

Remeber, you have to click it at the layer that is the round rectangle.


To get the shape of it ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

oh...my bad. I was clicking it in the middle of the layer and not on the rectangle shape in the layer table...XD

Hmm..but now, I'm not sure how you keep the round edge layer invisible and delete those edges.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

EDIT: ... seems that u got that prob solved. So dont really need to follow that step above



			
				^ said:
			
		

> Hmm..but now, I'm not sure how you keep the round edge layer invisible and delete those edges.



You click the highlight'd part in red, to make it invisible 



And after you done that ... just press the delete button to erase the edge( but before you do that, make sure u inversed it)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 9, 2006)

It's great that I did it with one layer, but I have like 30 more to go <_< Do I have to do it manually with the other layers too??!

and if so, how do I start the next layer? I don't want to delete the layer I just made a round edge on it..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes you have to delete the rest of the layers manually. But make sure u dont de-select the shape of the round rectangle, then u will be fine

Or you can just select the layer that had its edge deleted, and u can select that layer (by pressing "cntrl+left click) and do inverse and delete the layers below


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 10, 2006)

i'll try that... if I run into any other problems, I'll come back again  

For now, I must rest XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, you really have been going at it today 

But good luck with the rest of what is left  

In the end, you are going to say it is worth it =pp


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay so I learned how to add a border. Yes I know, not a hard thing to do, but I are teh noob.  

I'm now wondering is it possible to cut out the image. Like these two GIF's, is there a way to cut out the black areas (captions?) at the top and bottom so it is just the image or is that dependent on how the video originally was?




EDIT: Okay, I think I figured out how to add a white and black border so here:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmm..I don't think this is the correct outcome after adding the round edges >_<


^there seems to be the black stuff showing on the outside when I was supposed to delete that part..

Also, I'm not sure how do start on the next layer..do i just unclick the visibility for the layer with round edges and that would take me to the next layer? Because if I use the rounded rectangular tool for every new layer, I won't always make the same shape as before.

edits: @thisbedavid: Awesome, now that's a nice gif w/ a border


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> I'm now wondering is it possible to cut out the image. Like these two GIF's, is there a way to cut out the black areas (captions?) at the top and bottom so it is just the image or is that dependent on how the video originally was?



Use the crop button


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 10, 2006)

Wooo, well that was easy lol. Here are some more I made, this is pretty fun haha. Some are old but I always wanted to make GIF's of these scenes. =P

Well thats all I wanted to know for now about GIF making, thanks everyone. =D







​


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

Very awesome gif there david 

They are all very smooth, and appealing gifs


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

my way still wouldve worked though


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job CP 

Your hard effort finally paid off, and it is indeed looking really awesome :-3 

Anytime. I was glad to help ^o^



			
				hoon said:
			
		

> my way still wouldve worked though



What is your way?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

just putting the rounded edge layer on top of everything :3


stupid timewarp


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 10, 2006)

Yay! I did it!  Woohoo!   

I think your previous guideline helped me more  Thanks alot, JH!


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay I got bored so I tried rounding the edges.
I think this should've turned out right.



EDIT: Okay the left side got cut off when I cropped it but oh well. I think it's right for the most part. =X

Here's another one


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 10, 2006)

@hoon: thanks for helping me out though XD At least I knew how the layers were to be placed.

@me_is_david: Wow, you're so good at this on your first tries.. I love the gif you made, but like you said, the left part is missing  Overrall, good work


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for comments =). I'm proud of what I learned in these past 2 days, because a week or so ago I did not even know how to make a GIF . Pretty easy now that I got the hang of it. 

Fixed the one of melody., yes these are not anime obviously but bleh I felt like being different  



The outer layer part that was deleted is kinda big, but you cant see it on here anyway unless you highlight it and I didn't want to crop it since I messed up last time. Although it really makes no difference actually.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 10, 2006)

That Maki is one beautiful person <3 ... 

Seems like we got an increase in round border recently xDD

And really nice job there david


----------



## Rori (Dec 11, 2006)

After having a fight with Photoshop ...  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Finally got the hang of rounded borders.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Very impressive there Rori! I am loving your round borderness and awesome gif of the serie D-Grayman :3


----------



## Rori (Dec 11, 2006)

Sankyuu,  I think I'm finally getting the hang of them, did two more for practice:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*RahXephon OP*



*D.Gray-man EP 3*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 11, 2006)

^Awesome, just awesome  I envy you all making those great avy gifs w/ round borders XD I still have to practice making those...especially with a non-senior membership


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome job again. haha, you guys are really going at it with the gif xPp

And kawaii x-mas avy 

I am planning to get a x-mas theme too ... just i havent found the right stock yet ._.;;

1-2 months left until SM there capt? xDD


----------



## Roy (Dec 11, 2006)

my first gif


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good first gif there Makunouchi Ippo. 

What you want to do is reduce the total amount of frames for such a short scene bc it really slows the gif overall. I cut some frame out and look how it turned out below

*Spoiler*: _^_ 







As you can see, it is a lot faster and smoother, right?




Remember, when you use VD. You can decimate it so u dont have to manually delete frames, while it does it for you auto


----------



## Roy (Dec 11, 2006)

oh ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2006)

Since JH put up a link in the gif tutorial thread I don't any reason not to contribute so....

*Spoiler*: __ 



*bleach*





For this one I kinda took your sig size JH, hope you don't mind  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*  Fate/stay night*





I haven't gotten around to do the rounded border yet but I'll get to it eventually


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

You know how i feel about ur Rukia gif there Zuk  

But i am really loving the Fate/stay night. That scene was my fav, if not the best for that serie  

Yeah. Actually. I dont mind you having the same size as mine. Rather, i like it  

Like you said. The only thing left to complete your training is teh border. If you have trouble, feel free to ask my friend =P


----------



## Rori (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. ^___^ Glad to see I can finally do them, at least.



> And kawaii x-mas avy
> 
> I am planning to get a x-mas theme too ... just i havent found the right stock yet ._.;;



teehee, thanks, saw the stock over on animepaper and couldn't resist. xD

and because of JH's sig, I've started watching Black Lagoon, one more gif to contribute:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh! Awesome. I love that part in the OP 

Quite indeed. It is teh smex! 

I should be contributing more like you guys. So contribute i shall

*One Piece*

*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 









*Spoiler*: _One Piece_


----------



## Ippy (Dec 11, 2006)

I feel the need to contribute once again.....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice there Kevin. It is to be expected of you ;D

benny-boy needs some love  

What is that last gif from? I dont recall the serie ... 

Ah! Awesome Moondoggie. Havent seen you around for ages =pp 

Great work as usual


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Ah! Awesome Moondoggie. Havent seen you around for ages =pp
> 
> Great work as usual


 
Ah, thank you JH1stGen. 
Indeed, I have been a bit busy with request, less time to make gifs for myself to post here.   

Btw: Great One Piece gifs. Franky vs. Fukurou ftw


----------



## Ippy (Dec 11, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Very nice there Kevin. It is to be expected of you ;D
> 
> benny-boy needs some love
> 
> What is that last gif from? I dont recall the serie ...


Benny Boy needs to do something besides push buttons.  As soon as he does something gif worthy, rest assured that I'll make one.

And for shame.  You should know that last gif is from Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh so that is why eh moon? ... But you know, you could always post up the request gif in here. =P

Sankyu for the compliment. Afterall, you are the one that got me into OP ^_^



			
				Kev said:
			
		

> Benny Boy needs to do something besides push buttons. As soon as he does something gif worthy, rest assured that I'll make one.
> 
> And for shame. You should know that last gif is from Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig



Oh. That is how things are going to be. Better make a gif for Benny boy or he will h4x ur comp 

For shame? ... *shakesfist :<


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 11, 2006)

Rori ♥ said:


> Thanks for the comments. ^___^ Glad to see I can finally do them, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rori, i like your avy 


JH1stGen said:


> Oh! Awesome. I love that part in the OP
> 
> Quite indeed. It is teh smex!
> 
> ...


funny luffy gif xD
which program did you use?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

*Black Lagoon*







---

I am +ve moon uses ps+imageready ... but then again, i could be mistaken  

Your korean gif in ur sig made me go lol'd


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 11, 2006)

came here to show it off 

i had to delete half the frames because it lagged D:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 11, 2006)

Well. It is a good thang you did, right? Because the more frames u cut, the less the size of the gif with be =p

Looks like those 2 are holding their korean citizen card. Which i have one too ... back at home >_<

Where is that scene from btw?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 11, 2006)

no kidding, its was 3mbs i think

i told you to watch _my sassy girl_
its the number one film in korea


----------



## momolade (Dec 11, 2006)

nice sig hoon ♥ 


my first gif ever :\
used Jh1stgen's tutorial 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks hatsumo, and nice gif =o


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay got bored again so I tried something else and failed.

Is there a way to combine two different GIF's? Like if I wanted to put these two together. The whole file I was making the GIF from was too big to be made into a GIF, so I split less and tried to work with it from there but I ended up with 1100+ frames and I spent 15 min getting the ones I might use then I guess my program overloaded so it kinda crashed  .

So I decided to just ask here. Basically, is there a way to copy frames from one and paste to the other. I looked for ways but I couldn't find any way to do that. 




Combine both? any way to do it? =)

EDIT: Made two more, yes two more non-anime GIF's ^_^.
These scenes might not be that great but oh well, I already made them so might as well post it and I don't feel like changing at the moment.


*Spoiler*: _YUI - Rolling Star PV_


----------



## Rori (Dec 12, 2006)

> rori, i like your avy



xD thanks hoon. <3 happiness ftw.

Lovely gif for your first go, Hatsumomo.

I don't know how to fix your problem david, but lovely gifs. I especially love the Yui ones.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 12, 2006)

davod said:
			
		

> but I ended up with *1100+ frames *and *I spent 15 min getting the ones *



eeeeks o.o 

David. You do use VD, right? And you do use the frame rate to decimate the scene, right? 

The most i ever got was 110 frames in a scene .... >>  

When u mean by combining, you mean those 2 gif you posted up? 



			
				Hatsumomo  said:
			
		

> my first gif ever :\
> used Jh1stgen's tutorial


Actually that is really good for a 1st timer. And overall done well nicely. 

Keep it mate =D


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 12, 2006)

Could someone do my GIF request on the request page?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 12, 2006)

Please dont post anything that have to be related to a request in here.

You did a good job making a thread in the request section.

If that doesnt work out, just PM moondoogie for a request.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 12, 2006)

He is already doing a request for me but i don't know if he is actually doing it, he never responded to my pm's and i want to give him a break.


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 12, 2006)

I use ImageReady. I ended up with that many frames because I made a GIF of like 3 mins and 30s of the video at every 3rd frame so bleh.

I mean like... to take two different parts of the video and put them together. I was trying to get the picture of Rina to tween to the one witht he name then picture etc.
But in the file I'm taking the GIF from the name is at like the begining and the picture part is at the end, and its too big to take everythign else in between. Not quite sure if that makes sense lol.


EDIT: Okay I can't read, but yeah I meant combining both of the gif's up there of Rina Aiuchi. They're different sizes since I did them seperatley if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 12, 2006)

You know. You can decimate more than 3.... if the scene is really slow and long (3 min and 30 sec o.o) ... i suggest it being more than 3. So that is one way to solve your problem

The other is. Since they are different sizes, it is really too late. Unless you wanna cut out parts of the gif.

When you do VD and get them converted into pictures, save all those pictures into a folder (scene 1), and do the same thing for the 2nd part ( scene two)

After that ... just open the 1st scene and put them into one. After that, open the 2nd scene and put all those layers into the 1st one 

---

@halo: Yeah. Gif takes a while. So just bear with it, and wait. If not, just go PM moon and ask him about it


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 12, 2006)

k, btw what's with your sig??????


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 12, 2006)

As you can see i am banneed


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 12, 2006)

bleh guess I need VirtualDub? Either I'm not doing it right in imageready or I can't lol, chances are I'm not doing it right.
Also, yeah I know I could make it more than 3, but if I learn how to combine both it'd make it easier XD


*Spoiler*: _Rina Aiuchi_ 









These are the two I wanted to put together into one GIF, both unedited at all aside from image resize


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 12, 2006)

I finally finished my gif training!!!!

Thanks to JH's tutorials of course. 



Once again, thanks for the help JH.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Oh so that is why eh moon? ... But you know, you could always post up the request gif in here. =P
> 
> Sankyu for the compliment. Afterall, you are the one that got me into OP ^_^


 
Ah, I might just do that. 
Your welcome, right now the anime is really getting good without the fillers and flashback filler episodes. 

I am thinking about making some GIFs from Superman Returns, just need to think of what part to use. heh 

@hoon: Just PhotoShop and ImageReady working together like JH1stGen mentioned.

Very nice Zukuru.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 12, 2006)

me_is_david said:


> bleh guess I need VirtualDub? Either I'm not doing it right in imageready or I can't lol, chances are I'm not doing it right.
> Also, yeah I know I could make it more than 3, but if I learn how to combine both it'd make it easier XD
> 
> 
> ...


you want the text from the second one onto the first one?
better luck if you add the text yourself D:


Zukuru said:


> I finally finished my gif training!!!!
> 
> Thanks to JH's tutorials of course.
> 
> ...


you shouldve gotten the raw version
still came out good though 


Rori ♥ said:


> xD thanks hoon. <3 happiness ftw.
> 
> Lovely gif for your first go, Hatsumomo.
> 
> I don't know how to fix your problem david, but lovely gifs. I especially love the Yui ones.


omg, she replied


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 12, 2006)

loving the *20 second* GIF xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> loving the *20 second* GIF xD


 
Thank you.
When I have no limits I am a monster.


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2006)

I got the hang of the rounded borders


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> you shouldve gotten the raw version
> still came out good though



Well I did try but no one was seeding it when I tried via bittorrent. So I just had to try with what I had. Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> omg, she replied



of course.  

three more from Black Lagoon  


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Ep 3*





basically my set. xD

and this one:


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I just finished watching Black Lagoon 22 and Gin//Ginji is awesome. He is even more awesome after this scene that I just had to make a GIF of  





hoon ♥ said:


> you want the text from the second one onto the first one?
> better luck if you add the text yourself D:



Bleh, I don't even know how to add text or make it good looking text lol.  But something else for me to learn I guess.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 13, 2006)

Aw, nice Roy!  I'm loving your gif! 

And now for my favorite anime series:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 13, 2006)

@David: You mean combining like this?


And yes. I really recommend you using Virtual Dub. I dont know what method you use to extract the pictures. But VD makes it a lot easier. And i am sure members in here would agree with me =p 

---

Excellent gifs you guys (Captain Pip, me_is_david, Zukuru, Makunouchi Ippo, Rori<3 and Moon)     

Also i added  Zukuru, Makunouchi Ippo and hoon to the 1st post in the Hall of Fame =D

Also. MoonDoogie. I know that you like to take request for gif. So why not create a gif request thread in the request section? 

Right now. I dont really tend to do request. But there might be members in here that might wanna help you out. Just a suggestion xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 13, 2006)

I agree with JH!  I'll help moondoggie out with gif requests since he helped me so much in the past


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

I'd help Moondoggie, too. As long as it sig only requests, as I suck at avas.


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2006)

my latest gif 






I would help moondoggie but I dont think im good enough yet >.>


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

Great scene you took there, Makunouchi Ippo.

lol, everyone seems to be watching Black lagoon.


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2006)

I actually started watching Black Lagoon some time ago but I never really finished seeing all the episdoes that are out so far...


you guys should join the Black Lagoon FC


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah. Seems like everyone in here are doing Black Lagoon giffies  

xDDDD

It is to be expected. Awesome serie

Well. All we need to wait for moon to respond >>


*Spoiler*: _What is a hoon lol_


----------



## Roy (Dec 13, 2006)

^lol love the new gif


XD


new gif... again


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 13, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Yeah. Seems like everyone in here are doing Black Lagoon giffies
> 
> xDDDD
> 
> ...


^ i think its crap


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 13, 2006)

Ero hoon *edited said:
			
		

> ^ i think it really suits me



There! lol 

---

And Makunouchi Ippo~ Nice scene of BL ... you are really going at it eh? xD


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

^ I like it.  

Just one for now



I really need to cut down on these bl gifs, but vd won't accept the fmp episodes. ;________;


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 13, 2006)

^Yeah i had that problem. So i use "SUPER." I recomend you using it 

You can change formatt of the video.... therefore the output can be used in VD ^_^

Sweet avies (current in ur avy and the one that was posted) :3

GO GO GO Black Lagoon xDD


----------



## Rori (Dec 13, 2006)

Sankyuu, the series is awesome, yes. I've had about 4 people pm me today asking me what my sig and ava is. xD

SUPER, huh? I'll try that out, thanks! 

fmp giffies here I come. 

but right now, I'm off to bed. G'night. xD


----------



## me_is_david (Dec 13, 2006)

I change it up with a D.gray-man GIF =P. Just saw this and as always, Lenalee Lee <3	  (this is the first time I used this smilely)

and yeah JH1stGen, I meant combining it like that. I suppose I'll get VD since that seems to work better than IR.  This is what I was trying to do. The background color for the words is more brown than black for some reason but oh well. 


I also now see how people find the weird scenes where the character looks like ass. I noticed this while making the Lenalee GIF.

Well, now that I look at it, it isn't that bad. But it is still kinda...ew//bleh.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 14, 2006)

Well you dont necessarily need VD to combine. You know how you put everything into one? Well you do the same for two scenes ... I did that by using imageready and opened the 2 files, and put them into one by using ps

VD is just perferable bc like you had to go thru 1000+ pics, right? Well for VD, you dont need to bc if you look at my gif tutorial, i showed how to use VD with the frame rate being cut auto ... 

That Lenalee  is hawt! 

Yeah. I do come to situation where the pic would look halarious


----------



## Rori (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for that, JH. I'll get to downloading it right away.

lmao @ your sig & ava.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah. The dude's nickname is "Hard Gay." And his antics are halarious 

Oh here's a new gif by me:




*Spoiler*: _Must Watch out for hoon_


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

^ 
you keep this up, and ill start countering with my own gifs 


love your sig david.


----------



## J c (Dec 15, 2006)

^the avatar in your sig is so....damn.....kyute. ^_____^

and JH1stGen, your hoon gif's are funny.  :]


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

freaking hard gay


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh quiet hoon. You know you like it.  

And everyone seems to find it amusing, like Light for instance =pp


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

dammit, even the mods cant save me now :/


----------



## Uzumaki~Kakashi (Dec 15, 2006)

Those are some hilarious gifs.  Especially the hoon ones.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 15, 2006)

I approve those hoon gifs


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 15, 2006)

): your laughter displeases me.

@CP: the loop is perfect!  

lacks karasuma D: *is a tenmaxkarasuma fan?*


----------



## murasex (Dec 16, 2006)

*DBSK - Balloons* 

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

no way, you like dong bang shin gi? are you korean? 

they came out nice


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> ): your laughter displeases me.
> 
> @CP: the loop is perfect!
> 
> lacks karasuma D: *is a tenmaxkarasuma fan?*



Thanks hoon  

And no...I'm not a fan of that pairing <_<


*Spoiler*: __ 



Karasuma is in the back if you noticed


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2006)

A little something from Black lagoon  



By the way JH, your hoon gifs never get old.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

of coarse they are, he should take them down immediately


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 17, 2006)

I already posted in the One Piece section, but I think I should do it here too because it's Monstah Choppah Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice ones, what do you think of the gifs in my sig that upinflames and moondoggie made for me? I would like your opinion.

@Zukuru= Your gif in your sig reminds me of Kiddy Phenil(MY ABSOULTE FAVORITE ANIME WOMAN)from Silent Mobius.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2006)

The Gaara ones are good, but it's the Halo gif that moondoggie made rocks more  

Moondoggie will be a legendary gif-maker


----------



## Zal?onze (Dec 18, 2006)

can someone make me a gif of when ichigo comes out of his hollow


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2006)

|Urahara| said:


> can someone make me a gif of when ichigo comes out of his hollow



This is not a request thread, my dear friend =/ If you wish, you can PM the person you want to make you the gif.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> The Gaara ones are good, but it's the Halo gif that moondoggie made rocks more
> 
> Moondoggie will be a legendary gif-maker


 
Yep, is he really going to make a gif request thread of his very own?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 18, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> Yep, is he really going to make a gif request thread of his very own?



I'm not sure  He didn't exactly tell us in this thread...=/ I think the PM system suits him enough


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweet gif there Mura, Zukuru and capt pig!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 18, 2006)

i dont even know what to say.. seriously, ive been sitting her for almost a minute.
so i will respond again later with a modified version.


EDIT: its crap!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

@hoon= are you going to let him get away with mocking you???


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> @Zukuru= Your gif in your sig reminds me of Kiddy Phenil(MY ABSOULTE FAVORITE ANIME WOMAN)from Silent Mobius.



Oh really? Well I'm glad I was able to remind you of something.  

But yeah, that was one of my favorite fights in black lagoon so I just had to make a gif of it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is he wearing a maid's outfit?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 19, 2006)

He? It is a chick >_<


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

The one on the ground all bloody??? Maybe its' the glasses or something and i haven't seen her long enough to see.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2006)

No offense, but I can't see how anyone can mistake her for a guy. But its alright, I guess anyone can make mistakes like that. If you've seen black lagoon then you would know, if not then its understandable in a way that you can make a mistake like that. Even so, I still find it odd....


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe its the way they show her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2006)

Well anyway to drop this subject and make it clear, thats a girl. Continuing on would be useless spam in this thread and I don't think this thread was made for that.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 19, 2006)

The maid has a ponytail in the back <_< That's enough to say she's a girl XD 

Anyhoo...I made a simple gif for Super Smash Bros. Brawl though we've seen it like millions of times  



@JH: Something tells me you're calling me Capt. Pig for real...  

And I thought that was a typo -___-


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

Zukuru said:


> Well anyway to drop this subject and make it clear, thats a girl. Continuing on would be useless spam in this thread and I don't think this thread was made for that.


 


Captain Pip said:


> The maid has a ponytail in the back <_< That's enough to say she's a girl XD
> 
> Anyhoo...I made a simple gif for Super Smash Bros. Brawl though we've seen it like millions of times
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I know that the one on top is a girl, that i can see and the one on bottom is apparently a girl as well.

@Pip, you know what would be cool, if you could make it so the time run from start to end is link slashing him endlessly.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 19, 2006)

You can never get bored of Super Smash Bros. Braw. Great giffy again Capt *pip* [/Yeah. I just noticed it now T_T] 

I see you are going for a new thing w/ teh border by bevel+emboss it? 

Yeah. Think we got the gender issue with the maid and carry on w/ what Zuk mentioned or else Mura will get mad [/spams] >_<


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 19, 2006)

What do you mean by the bevel + Emboss? I'm no good at knowing what these "gif" terms mean 

lol..and you just noticed my name now? XD I'd be embarrassed to have such a name..


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 20, 2006)

Well. You did something new with the border right? I assume u used blending effects  =p... 

And for all the gif makers here. Since it has been a while until moon posted here. I am just going to make the gif request thread in the request section.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 20, 2006)

christmas D:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 21, 2006)

Been watching D.Gray-Man recently so I decided to make a gif of it


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh. Loving the x-mas spirit! :> 

I have watched parts of D.Gray-Man too, but i am not uptodate >_< 
Nevertheless, good job zukuru

Here's FMA, a request i did 




			
				CapPip said:
			
		

> Oh, I wish to seek advice from you! How in the world do you add text to the gifs? Something I've been pondering about



Well. You first create the text, and when you are in imageready, just make the text visible and add it into the animation


----------



## oka (Dec 22, 2006)

I made this as a tribute to the 2nd anime I watched. Though it doesn't give it much credit to it

*Spoiler*: __ 




Smooth move of Kamui ~X~




This is the best anime IMO =)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Imaging this with the OP music. Awesome!! ~The 12 Kingdoms~




Pls ignore the borderless border. I have problem adding it.

Nice Haruhi's Christmas giffy  hoon♥ .. errr.... innocuous ♥ 
_*name change can't save you from the onslaught by JH *_


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2006)

I must say, those are pretty good oka. I thought u use GIMP, right? 

If you got problem w/ teh border, i could help out such as the round border, 3-2-1 border, or just simple 1 line border. 

I didnt even realize that closet pervert changed "its" name.... but LOL! You got the idea. It cannot run away from my wraith xD


----------



## oka (Dec 22, 2006)

> If you got problem w/ teh border, i could help out such as the round border, 3-2-1 border, or just simple 1 line border


Hey thanks  I was going to ask that in your other thread, then i found your another thread and I will give it a try in the holidays.


> I thought u use GIMP, right?


Ya I use GIMP instead of PS and Ullead insted of Imageready. I was going add border individually to each pix before combining it, but its too much hassle. :[



> I didnt even realize that closet pervert changed "its" name.... but LOL! You got the idea. It cannot run away from my wraith xD


It his signature <3

I don't want to spam, so i present Haruhi Soji

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My fave gif, but the borderless border bother me


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 22, 2006)

The problem is oka. I have never used GIMP or Ullead, so i dunno if my tutorial will actually work. I use PS->Cs2 and it is pretty effective, and i got it for free by downloading it. If you want it, i can PM you how to install it, then i am sure for future tutorial i make will be use for you

And if you got anything related to gif, just post it here, and one of us will help you out ^_^


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

oka, that haruhi gif came out too choppy..
maybe you should use the tween effect?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2006)

and of course my Alba sig made by myself.


----------



## oka (Dec 22, 2006)

> If you want it, i can PM you how to install it, then i am sure for future tutorial i make will be use for you


You mean you can give me the program  *yes pimp me*



> oka, that haruhi gif came out too choppy..
> maybe you should use the tween effect?


oohhh never thought of that. Thanks hoon, I will try it out. =)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

wait.. i tried it - didnt come out too well 


i dont think that scene was 5 frames..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice, Matricha 

You may want to tween the Avatar gif...then it'll be perfect 

Awesome "Cars" gifs as well


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 22, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> Nice, Matricha
> 
> You may want to tween the Avatar gif...then it'll be perfect
> 
> Awesome "Cars" gifs as well


 
thanx for comment.
tween? i dunno what's it. what does tween do?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

its kind of hard to explain..
lets say you have 2 frames and want to use the tween effect
what itll do is put "_x_ amount" of frames in between them

lets say you wanna put 10 frames in between 2 other frames.. i think it goes something like this - frame A, frame B

A
90%A + 10%B
80%A + 20%B
70%A + 30%B
60%A + 40%B
50%A + 50%B
40%A + 60%B
30%A + 70%B
20%A + 80%B
10%A + 90%B
B

12 frames total :3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 22, 2006)

Not really much to say about this one, just felt like doing this scene.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

its not bad.. but the black border is kinda.. ":/"

came out nice


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Well. You first create the text, and when you are in imageready, just make the text visible and add it into the animation



Ehh, well..I created a new layer and then I added the text on it for the animation. But I can tell that's not the right way to do it >_< 

I'm not sure how I am supposed to add the text for all the layers =/

@Zukuru: Nice gif of Episode 108  I love that scene during the fight


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

@CP: so it only appears on a a single frame?

it should be visible on every frame


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2006)

It is..but it's on the same frame for the rest of the animation 

I guess it has something to do with the visibility for every frame? =/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 22, 2006)

thats what i said :3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome  Thanks for the tip Hentai-Kun hoon 

Now I can make a gif about you hoon


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 23, 2006)

You guys enjoy tormenting hoon, don't you?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah. Sometimes i actually feel guilty ... actually, naw! :rofl 

I have no one else to torment, so hoons happen to be the default xD 

Oh. Nice Capt Pip, seems like you got the text going. And liking the gif workshop


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks, JH  Though I don't feel like putting text on this smexy gif  


Voila!


----------



## Rori (Dec 24, 2006)

^ Ahh, Hitsuguya. 

Here be 3 from me:

*
2 Naruto & 1 Mai Hime*


*Spoiler*: __ 




D y n a m i c   E n t r y



Sasuke & Naruto ♥



*Mai Hime*

Natsuki ~



Might use this for an ava actually.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 24, 2006)

Ah, the classic Dynamic Entry  

Heres what I bring forth:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 25, 2006)

I love all your gifs, Rori and Zukuru  Keep up the good work 

One last gif of Hitsugaya from me  



edits: Just wondering..how do you guys put pics in a gif? I want to try cutting out images from a manga scan and use them for an avy


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

the border stands out too much
other than that, cool gif


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks hoon  Yea, I should've taken out that blue border...I was trying something new with it  

Sorry for repeating myself :sweat but I'm just wondering..how do you guys put pics in a gif? I want to try cutting out images from a manga scan and use them for an avy 

I tried cropping, but it ended up saving that pic over the original =/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

i dont understand your problem :/

but heres how it would be done:
get the various pictures and put each one and each frame

anyway, heres one i made recently:


V: _my turn_
- its dark i know, but i didnt want to go through the trouble of making it brighter =P


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2006)

lol...I didn't know opening pics in virtualdub would work  and then I saved image sequence and the pics became frames  

Turning them into frames was the confusing part for me  I'll show the gif of it later when I finish with it


----------



## Roy (Dec 26, 2006)

can anyone answer this question please? ><

it's how to save after doing the whole super thing for the videos 



> I think I kinda got the hang of it now all I need to do is learn how to save what I changed >.>
> 
> help anyone?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

cant help you there

i cant convert anything myself
you know that bar? after it finishes, it restarts.
over and over again until i get tired of it and close super :'(


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> can anyone answer this question please? ><
> 
> it's how to save after doing the whole super thing for the videos



I'll help yah Roy  But do you mind using another converter? I don't use super  and the program I use to convert videos is MUCH simpler.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

what is the program called CP?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> what is the program called CP?



It's called WinAVIVideo Converter  Very useful  

I can change avi to DVD format or any other types of videos I want


----------



## Rori (Dec 26, 2006)

^ I think I'll give that a try, too. As SUPER is also confusing to me.  Thanks, Captin Pip. =D

anyway, a few from me ~


*Spoiler*: _Mai Otome manga_ 





*HiME:*



*
Otome:*






*Spoiler*: _Mai Otome Zwei_ 





*Natsuki:*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2006)

No problem at all  And if you can't find a full version of it, just ask and I'll upload it  

I finally got this right 

Sieg Heil!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 28, 2006)

^My latest gif made for the gif workshop thread

Perhaps I should try this anime out


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2006)

Contribution time!


----------



## murasex (Dec 30, 2006)

"I'm so cold."

*Spoiler*: __ 




 <3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice gifs you got there toshiya, not bad for someone whos learning.  

Heres what I recently made, although I feel like I messed up in some areas.


----------



## Rori (Jan 2, 2007)

Captain Pip, a question on WinAVIVideo, if you could help me? =D

How do I get that ~



stupid writing off? I'd thought it'd remove itself when I opened it up in PS. But no luck. Or am I just using a dif. version of WinAvi?

Any ideas?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 2, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Nice gifs you got there toshiya, not bad for someone whos learning.
> 
> Heres what I recently made, although I feel like I messed up in some areas.



I see nothing wrong with the gif  It's great! Keep up the good work!  



Rori ♥ said:


> Captain Pip, a question on WinAVIVideo, if you could help me? =D
> 
> How do I get that ~
> 
> ...



Ah, yes...the watermark thingy...you'll need the real version in order to get rid of that thingy. In which case, I have it  so I'll upload it for yah during this week when I can  if that doesn't work...I have option #2 XD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 2, 2007)

Captain Pip said:


> I see nothing wrong with the gif  It's great! Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes...the watermark thingy...you'll need the real version in order to get rid of that thingy. In which case, I have it  so I'll upload it for yah during this week when I can  if that doesn't work...I have option #2 XD



Thanks for the compliment cap'n pip. Also, I would love it myself if you uploaded it, sometimes I run into files that need converting.  

In the meantime a new Gundam Seed destiny gif:


----------



## Rori (Jan 2, 2007)

> Ah, yes...the watermark thingy...you'll need the real version in order to get rid of that thingy. In which case, I have it  so I'll upload it for yah during this week when I can  if that doesn't work...I have option #2 XD



You would?  Thanks CP, I appreciate it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn...ok, I tried to download WinAVi onto my other computer, but it came out to be a trial version and not the full one  

So option # 2 is the way to do it. I'll PM you both, Zukuru and Rori, about what I want you guys to do


----------



## Rori (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, awesome! It works like a charm, thanks CP.  


*Spoiler*: _after getting the horrid watermark away_ 








hana yori dango


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm sure you got the PM I sent you cap'n pip but I'll say it here anyway. Thanks for your help. Now I have the power to convert!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 5, 2007)

^ I love the transition from manga to anime  

@Rori & Zukuru: You're both welcome!  Have fun converting!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet. I cannot wait til next weekk with Bleach


----------



## Bass (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been neglecting this wonderful thread.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Winter Garden


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

Its a little fast



Question,
How can I make this slower without going over the avatar file size? 
Oh, and I didn't use ImageReady for this D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

You used the Tween Effect right?
Mmm, just make the time for each frame longer.. but not the frames made by the tween effect.

So there's frame 1, a set of frames made by the tween effect, frame 2, a set frames made by the tween effect, frame 3, and then another set of frames made by the tween effect.

On the animation window, there should be an option for changing the time.. change that to however long you want it.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You used the Tween Effect right?
> Mmm, just make the time for each frame longer.. but not the frames made by the tween effect.
> 
> So there's frame 1, a set of frames made by the tween effect, frame 2, a set frames made by the tween effect, frame 3, and then another set of frames made by the tween effect.
> ...



Would that work with Gimp?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

What's Gimp?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> What's Gimp?



GIMP () is an open source graphics creation and manipulation application similar to Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't know.. Imageready works best for me.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

Is ImageReady Free?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

No it's not.


How's this?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> No it's not.
> 
> 
> How's this?



Thats Great, Thank You


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

The file's too large, here's a smaller one:


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 7, 2007)

Hoon, try to add less frames for the tween. messing with timing adds far less to file size than another frame


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank You ^.^


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 7, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> That's exactly what I did.



you misunderstood.....i'll put it much simpler. try not to add more than 2-3 frames when doing tweens


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

But the more you add, the smoother it'll look. :3


----------



## Moritsune (Jan 7, 2007)

also the bigger the file will be. i tend to keep mine at 3 everytime, which leads to nice tweens. but yeah, whatever's best for you i suppose 



it also helps reduce the size of 3 MB sigs....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

Well there was only 3 frames..
Must.. fully.. utilize.. senior.. membership!


----------



## Taxman (Jan 7, 2007)

*sends Hoon a PM to remove the sig or shrink it to 1mb*

senior membership doesn't allow you to go over 1mb in your sig....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

But it does allow you to have a 340~ mb avy ;D


I'll get rid of my sig..


----------



## Taxman (Jan 7, 2007)

wrong...it allows a 340*kb* avy...not MB

you do realize that 340mb is the size of two Naruto episodes right?....=/

your sig was at least 3,600kb

and on the topic of tweens....you really don't need anymore than 2


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

I meant KB


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2007)

new gif


----------



## Bass (Jan 15, 2007)

Ack! *rips his hair out*

Trying to adding drop shadows to gifs are driving me nuts!  How does JH do it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't intend to show this gif but I'm really bored right now  



Personally, I think its a little dark but whatever.


----------



## Dre (Jan 18, 2007)

can some one make me some cool Tsunade GIFS?


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2007)

you go to the gif request thread to do that and noone's gonna accept your request...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2007)

Well thats basically how it is, heres the link to make your life easier Link removed

Oh, and while your in there try and be more specific or just like Ippo said, no ones going to help you.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah. What Ippo and Zuk just said. This thread is essentially where you post up your gif, not taken from others. And if u go to the link Zuk posted, that is where u can request. But you need 100 posts ... almost there m8


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, forgot about the 100 posts requirement rule........


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2007)

Such a classic moment in One Piece


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah yes, that was a classic. Whenever luffy hit enel hard, the faces of enel were priceless.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2007)

yea, I know  I wonder if Enel would come back again =/

I want to see him get owned again :byakuya

Speaking of One Piece, I can't wait to make gifs of the next episode tomorrow


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 21, 2007)

Had to make this gif ever since I saw the episode:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 21, 2007)

hehe, nice gif Zukuru 

Your gif's much better than mine for that scene


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Heres a good amount of gifs I made out of a video from Suzumiya haruhi. I did mess up with the borders since I never made those kind before.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 25, 2007)

Something I've been experimenting with ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

@Zukuru: Awesome!  You were able to fix the border in the end 

Perhaps I should try watching this anime..

@Bear Walken: Hehe, interesting gif there  

It looks unique :amazed


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Zukuru: Awesome!  You were able to fix the border in the end
> 
> Perhaps I should try watching this anime..



Thanks for the compliment, and yeah you should definitely watch the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya. The first episode will confuse you but once you watch the second episode, you'll be hooked.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

lol, I guess I could give it a try


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 25, 2007)

Well I made some new ones but Havent posted some of them are not that great ^^; 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Took em down for awhile


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice gifs there, Toshiya  

but you may want to slow down that Luffy vs. Lucci gif XD

Although I know that you had to cut down so many frames for that scene >_<


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 25, 2007)

Yea I know but I suck at Slowing or Speeding up Gifs but I is getting better =D btw love your Gif from the movie The Protector.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

True, that fight scene was rather long, but none the less nice gifs toshiya. 

@CP: I notice your Captain *pimp* now. I like it a lot.  Actually I'm thinking of changing my name but we'll see.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 25, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Yea I know but I suck at Slowing or Speeding up Gifs but I is getting better =D btw love your Gif from the movie The Protector.



Don't worry..you're getting better everyday with this gif-making  

lol, thanks  That scene in the movie cracks me up alot 

@Zukuru: Don't change your name D: It's good already >[


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 25, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Zukuru: Don't change your name D: It's good already >[



I'm only in the process of thinking about changing my name. But if you like it then I guess there isn't a need to change it.


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 25, 2007)

Hahaha Thanks Zukuru and Pi*m*p-kun =D Im gonna be making more Gifs soon. Mostly from Ichigo 100% <3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 26, 2007)

Like all the new gifs of late, and new gif makers too


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 26, 2007)

Bleach ... Goofy Isshin  


Brandon in a cross shape frame ...

The frame probably would've gone better with a Hellsing, Trinity Blood, Chrno Crusade gif. But unfortunately I don't have any of those videos on my comp. 

Naruto. It's an old one but worth showing again in this thread. It's Genma v. Sakon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 26, 2007)

Isshin always makes me laugh when he does stuff like that. 

I completely forgot about that naruto scene. Its a good gif and it was nice to reminesce way back before the fillers. Keep up the good work Bear Walken.


			
				Jhingy said:
			
		

> Like all the new gifs of late, and new gif makers too



Do you have any gifs you made recently JH? I haven't seen any in a good while.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 26, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Brandon in a cross shape frame ...
> 
> The frame probably would've gone better with a Hellsing, Trinity Blood, Chrno Crusade gif. But unfortunately I don't have any of those videos on my comp.



I like this one :amazed I think it came out well 

Though I prefer Hellsing for that one 


Yea, JH! Made any new gifs?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hard Gay to be exact!


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't really be used, but thought I'd post it just for the fun of it. heh:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice gif you got there moondoggie. Too bad it really can't be used since its about 2 MB.:S


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah. It is huge! And anyone think it is too slow? It looks like it is lagging ... perhaps cut down some frames? 

And i made lots of gifs, but my photobucket has exceed its bandwidth due to ppl  not hosting it themselves ... henceforth i have made it private now


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed it was lagging too. Too many frames can do that to a gif. Cutting down the frames would most likely solve the problem.

@JH: Ah, so you exceeded your bandwidth,huh. Now I can understand why you haven't shown any lately.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 27, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Nice gif you got there moondoggie. Too bad it really can't be used since its about 2 MB.:S


 
Thank you, yeah it's quite large in size. heh
I've seen some of your gifs in the TMOSH thread, very nice job. 





Jhingy said:


> Yeah. It is huge! And anyone think it is too slow? It looks like it is lagging ... perhaps cut down some frames?
> 
> And i made lots of gifs, but my photobucket has exceed its bandwidth due to ppl not hosting it themselves ... henceforth i have made it private now


 
Really? I cut out about half the frames available to avoid going over 4MB each with a 0.15 delay. Didn't want it go too fast. I'm actually still working on it.

Version 2:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Thank you, yeah it's quite large in size. heh
> I've seen some of you gifs in the TMOSH thread, very nice job.



Why thank you for your compliment. 

Especially coming from you, I've seen your work and its defintely flattering to hear you say that.  

I just love seeing haruhi and co. dance. It never gets old. 





Moondoggie said:


> Really? I cut out about half the frames available to avoid going over 4MB each with a 0.15 delay. Didn't want it go too fast. I'm actually still working on it.
> 
> Version 2:



Well I can say it nots laggy like the other one. Nice job.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 27, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Why thank you for your compliment.
> 
> Especially coming from you, I've seen your work and its defintely flattering to hear you say that.
> 
> I just love seeing haruhi and co. dance. It never gets old.


 
Your welcome.
Oh, I'm glad you've enjoyed the gifs I have made. 

Indeed the dance is so well animated, it's really fun to watch especially now with the full version out.




Zukuru said:


> Well I can say it nots laggy like the other one. Nice job.


 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome gif as always, moondoggie  

I shall present some as well


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

*sigh*

How could I have missed this?


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2007)

my latest gif


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

whahahahhaha ... the hoon banner is hilarious :rofl


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Roy, which anime are those from?

BTW, has anyone gotten this error msg when opening up a file with VirtualDub?
_Couldn't locate decompressor for format DIVX (DIVX 4+)_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> whahahahhaha ... the hoon banner is hilarious :rofl



Yes, JH approves it 



hoonie ♥ said:


> Roy, which anime are those from?
> 
> BTW, has anyone gotten this error msg when opening up a file with VirtualDub?
> _Couldn't locate decompressor for format DIVX (DIVX 4+)_



yah, I had that error...

I sorta got around that problem by converting the video file into MPEG, but the size gets bigger


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Wait, what do I have to do?

Also, I have this file that requires Windows Media Player to open.. it doesn't even show up on the Open window. I'm not too good at GIF makin'. xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Wait, what do I have to do?



You can try doing it the crappy way by converting the video into MPEG or something else XD or..download codecs, but that didn't work for me  



> Also, I have this file that requires Windows Media Player to open.. it doesn't even show up on the Open window. I'm not too good at GIF makin'. xD


Wait...you mean in Virtual Dub?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

ARGH, I'm so confused right now..
To the second question: Yes


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, for the video that has a DIVX problem, either:

1) Download codecs so your VD will support that video or..
2) Convert the video into MPEG or w/e else your VD can play (I suggest using WinAviVideo Converter or Super)

and...I don't understand why your VD says only the video can be played in Windows Media Player ...It should work if it plays in WMP =/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Let me figure out the DIVX problem first.
To the DIVX problem: Which codecs? Care to give me a link?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, I downloaded the codec pack from here, but for me..it didn't work =/

If you're going to dl those codecs, I think you're supposed to remove the ones in your computer first and then install these.

Something like that...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

HAHA, hopefully JH or Sarutobi knows more about this. ><


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

You could always convert the video, you know =P

oh well, I guess it's all up to JH and Sarutobi


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2007)

@hoon-

the anime is Eyeshield 21

and for your problem I had the same problem for a while. what I did was download WinAVIVideo and when I tried coverting a video it told me that I needed DIVX codecs and it gave you an option weather you wanted to download them or not.. just put yes and a window will appear with they codecs you need to download.. 

oh dont download all the ones that appear just download the one you need


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I didn't read the whole middle part.. but I'm guess that's the solution. If it is, thank you. I'll look at it later~ :3

Eyeshield 21 huh? I thought that was a football anime.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes, Roy saved the day 



hoonie ♥ said:


> Eyeshield 21 huh? I thought that was a football anime.



The soccer part is probably filler 

Me thinks


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2007)

lol

it is but you have to watch the anime or read the manga to know why they're doing that 

edit:
@pip- it actually isint a filler xD

fillers are barely starting for Eyeshield 21 and this is a few weeks old


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

cappip said:
			
		

> Yes, JH approves it



The anti hoon is strong in this one

And ur banner portrays hoon very well there capt[/ when it comes to how easy it is to pwn hoon ]

---

And in terms of the VD problem, whenever you get error msg, what i normally do is convert the file into whatever output i want, and lets say "avi," by using SUPER


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm getting no love from Jason on MSN. 

Anyway, here are some of my newer gifs.....


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 27, 2007)

Where are they from?


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2007)

*@Gaara:*
1st: Appleseed movie (awesome, btw)
2nd: Azumanga Daioh
3rd: Basilisk (awesome as well)
4th: end of Appleseed movie

*@hoon:*
Oh he has it, but he rarely likes to talk.


----------



## murasex (Jan 27, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> I'm getting no love from Jason on MSN.
> 
> Anyway, here are some of my newer gifs.....


This one is nice. Very kawaii Saru.  I saw that episode too! Well, I have it actually. xDDD;;

How are you doing the round borders? Do you have to do it in each frame? 


			
				hoonie ♥ said:
			
		

> I don't even have Jason's msn. He say he doesn't come on often, but I think he's lieing!





			
				Sarutobi said:
			
		

> *@hoon:*
> Oh he has it, but he rarely likes to talk.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 27, 2007)

Ms. Mura said:


> This one is nice. Very kawaii Saru.  I saw that episode too! Well, I have it actually. xDDD;;


I would have never expected that either.

Kamineko's my current favorite character.  I want to see this Yamaneko Cham was telling me about though. 



Ms. Mura said:


> How are you doing the round borders? Do you have to do it in each frame?


I make all of the frame visible first, by clicking on the first frame, and holding down the mouse button, then dragging it up all the way to the top, which is the easy way.

Then I click on the rounded rectangle tool, go to the top left edge of the gif, move in a few pixels in from the edge.....slowly(3 down, 3 right).  I click and drag the rectangle to the opposite bottom right edge, then(while still holding down the button) I move in 6 pixels left, and 6 pixels up.  I let go the mouse, then you'll see some big rectangle covering up your image.

Then I hold down the Ctrl key, click the rectangle layer in the layers window, hit delete, go to select > inverse, then I go down each and every layer hitting delete.

I don't feel like typing how I do the borders or the shadows now, though. 

Wait, JH1stGen has all of this in his tutorial.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

^ said:
			
		

> I don't feel like typing how I do the borders or the shadows now, though.


lol @ Kevin xDD

Only me and you know how to do the shadow  

You should make a tutorial for it 

And awesome giffy there Kev


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I know how to do it. :3

Can I get a hi5 too?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh? ... It seems you can talk to talk, but can you walk to walk? xD


then ill give you a hi5 too =)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

It's 'talk the talk' and 'walk the walk'. YOU LOJER! 
You and your awesome rank. ><


It's simple! ;x


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 27, 2007)

LOL!! ... 

You know hoon, i am going to remember this 

Oh it is simple eh? Try it on animation ....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I was talking about animation. :3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Show us 1 example... then i can add you to the shadow club [/only me and kevin so far]


----------



## murasex (Jan 28, 2007)

Saru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what? I need screenshots... /lacks story-telling following 

 

Is there a tutorial?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Ruff.  Just like how your mother likes it

Where's that hi5?!


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 28, 2007)

Im gonna try that mini tutorial Saru wrote and make some new gifs tonight and up tomorrow.


----------



## Bass (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> Only me and you know how to do the shadow
> 
> You should make a tutorial for it




*tears his hair out slowly*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Link removed
> 
> Where's that hi5?!



Oh look Kevin. We have a new member  



Ms. Mura said:


> Wait, what? I need screenshots... /lacks story-telling following
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a tutorial?







Bass said:


> *tears his hair out slowly*



LOLOL!!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

It's not hard, especially if you're familiar with all the tools. :3



^ YAY.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe you should make a tutorial for the shadow ... some ppl wants to know *cough*Bass*coough

Some stuff i just quickly made 





And my current avy is both of the two above put together! ... it has over 40+ frames and i managed to go below the SM's restriction =D


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> Maybe you should make a tutorial for the shadow ... some ppl wants to know *cough*Bass*coough



Bass isn't the only one who wants to know. 



Jhingy said:


> Some stuff i just quickly made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice avys you got there. 

*sighs* Senior membership still eludes me.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Yosha, Hoon! You are officially a gif-maker >]

But you still have a long way to go 



If I can do round borders, Mura can too


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm far from it.. I don't even know how to convert properly.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

LMAO! Didn't Sarutobi showed you how to convert with Super? =P

It was quite easy to follow =/


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

SUPER is  the way to go 



			
				Zuk said:
			
		

> Very nice avys you got there.
> 
> *sighs* Senior membership still eludes me


Sankyu! 

In due time my fellow gif maker! =3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

I still don't get it. :3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

*Open Super*, and _right click_, and _chose_ "*Add Multimedia file*." 

After you select your file

On the *top left*, _chose_ the formatt you want the file to be converted into. _In most cases, i pick "avi."_ 

And in the _middle_, pick "*DIVX*" 

After you have done that, _botton left_, "*encode (active job list file*," click it, and your file is being converted.

If you want to know where the file got converted to. _Click right_, and select "*Specify the  output folder destination*"

That is how i explained it to Kevin. If this still boggles your mind, then i dun know how to explain it any better :s


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

oh, JH! You're here 

How do you make your photobucket account private? >[

My bandwidth is going to exceed with all these punks taking it all


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Login into your photobucket account

Then_ top right_, you will see "*Account Option*." _Click it_

At the very top, you will see "*Edit my information*." _Click it_

Then _scroll down_, and you will see "*Edit my album settings*." _Click it_

Then from there, it is easy sailing

---

lol @ the pictures. Yeah, i would be confused too


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Thnx, guys >]

And how do you like my new giffie of today's One Piece episode?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah. It got to the point where sharing your photobucket in public is a pain in the ass

In response to ur gif. Splendid job 

But i am loving your avy very much


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

You know what would make your avy better? If it was 150x150. >[

About your gif, it's nicely made! 
Remember, tell me when the fights over, so I can watch it. :3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

At least he got an avy xD

And the gif is well picked bc u dont need to use fade or whatnot, you can just loop it and it looks like they are going at it forever


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> Yeah. It got to the point where sharing your photobucket in public is a pain in the ass
> 
> In response to ur gif. Splendid job
> 
> But i am loving your avy very much



Yea, those punks don't even rehost the gifs  

Thnx, this avy does look smex 



hoonie ♥ said:


> You know what would make your avy better? If it was 150x150. >[
> 
> About your gif, it's nicely made!
> Remember, tell me when the fights over, so I can watch it. :3



I know...but I'll be SM in two more weeks 

lol, it'll be a while before the fights will be over XD


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

You messed up a little on the border. ^^;

@J: A HG FC? I WILL BE YOUR OFFICIAL NUMBER 1 ANTI-HG MEMBER!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

-I _was_ looking forward to Bleach when the filler was over, but the animation really sucks, and i havnt seen any scene gif worthy. 

-Sumomomo Momomo is in a state where it is run by fillers

-Naruto: Same as above

So that really only leaves One Piece and Hard Gay ...



			
				hoon said:
			
		

> @J: A HG FC? I WILL BE YOUR OFFICIAL NUMBER 1 ANTI-HG MEMBER!



LOL1 !! We all know you are gay for Hard Gay ... nonsexually  *cough


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> You messed up a little on the border. ^^;
> 
> @J: A HG FC? I WILL BE YOUR OFFICIAL NUMBER 1 ANTI-HG MEMBER!



Where did I mess up?  I must fix it 

@JH: yea, Bleach's animation is not as great as before  

ooo, a HG FC?!  

You're joining, hoon..whether you want to or not


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Look closely at the edges. :3

I'm joining, I'm joining. ㄱ_ㄱ


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

It really doesnt stand out that much at all ... unless u need to stare at ur screen really close. I say it is good as it is 

And hoon wouldnt refuse to join, just like he is a closet hentai freak! He is a closet Hard gay fanatic

Yeah. The new animation team for Bleach really sucks =/


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

lol, hmm..I do see some white line slashing on the top left of the gif...

Meh, I'm too lazy to fix that XD


Yep, hoon wouldn't say no to Mister


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

PFFT. Don't make me make an anti-HG FC.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

No one is going to join that fc ...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Not if I make awesome gifs and draw them in with things unrelated to HG: cute girls.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Still no one is going to join due to the theme "I HATE HARD GAY." Your effort are futile. You can keep dreaming hoon


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Roy said:


> @hoon-
> 
> the anime is Eyeshield 21
> 
> ...


which codecs do I need?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> which codecs do I need?



well if its a DIVX problem just get the divx codec 


avoid installing codec packs also


----------



## Ippy (Jan 28, 2007)

Who hates Hard Gay?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh cool, I should have seen this sooner.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

OMG, all it took was a single installation. I didn't need to convert ANYTHING. 

Thanks UIF<3 - I've give out too much rep in the last 24 hours, but I definitely rep you when I can.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

*HAHAHAHA 666 GET!!!*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

boobies!  

The other ones ... i cant find the word to express my feelings 

Also. Spoiler tag would be much appreciated 



Sarutobi said:


> Who hates Hard Gay?



Only the notorious hoon 

---

And sankyu for helping out there Up In FlameZ♥


----------



## Ram (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, you managed to find this thread just in time to get 666 GET.

Nice work Kaki, as always.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

hehehe, thats how it goes. 

ENJOY MY GET bitches.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> OMG, all it took was a single installation. I didn't need to convert ANYTHING.
> 
> Thanks UIF<3 - I've give out too much rep in the last 24 hours, but I definitely rep you when I can.



no problem  
lol someone else who calls me UIF


and this is a animated GIF thread so, what do you guys think of my sig GIF?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

It's shiny :amazed 

I <3 it


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it's wonderfully made.. must've taken a pretty long time.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> I think it's wonderfully made.. must've taken a pretty long time.



thx but it actually took roughly 5-10 minutes to make...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Well how many frames are there? ><


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

about 75 frames but i didnt edit some text frame by frame in photoshop if thats what your thinking. That would take wayyy to much time


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah. That doesnt take too long. Just use gradient+group+loop


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> Yeah. That doesnt take too long. Just use gradient+group+loop



a gradient? hmm never thought of using that...

but using photoshop still takes a way while to make a smooth motion


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 28, 2007)

The one gif from Ichi the Killer is creepy o.o

Love the Boobies X3


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> a gradient? hmm never thought of using that...
> 
> but using photoshop still takes a way while to make a smooth motion



If you want smooth, then you should pick formatt as "TARGA" for your pics. That, and it makes the gif smaller in size

But everyone has their own ways, but when it comes down to the result, it is the same. *pokes*kevin


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> If you want smooth, then you should pick formatt as "TARGA" for your pics. That, and it makes the gif smaller in size
> 
> But everyone has their own ways, but when it comes down to the result, it is the same. *pokes*kevin



Hmm but i still prefer using after effects to edit it as a video then just make the GIF in imageready. Thats how i do it, much easier


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah. We all got different techniques, but the result will be the same. However, i like new techniques just to widen by knowledge. 

I got my animation knowledge from 

I am sure most of you guys have seen it, if not all of you.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Jhingy said:


> Yeah. We all got different techniques, but the result will be the same. However, i like new techniques just to widen by knowledge.
> 
> I got my animation knowledge from
> 
> I am sure most of you guys have seen it, if not all of you.



O_o havent seen that website...thanks for the link!


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 28, 2007)

Is there any tutorials on how to make the edges of a gif round?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> O_o havent seen that website...thanks for the link!



Yeah! It hasnt been updated with new ones, most popular ones are dated back to '04 

But they are still good, and it is fun making animation 



Toshiya said:


> Is there any tutorials on how to make the edges of a gif round?



Yeah. I was forced to make a tutorial bc ppl wanted to know like urself while ago 



And if you are wondering about the shadow for the gif, no one has yet to make a tutorial of it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

oh, the horror of getting through that round edge tut 

Jh, can you show us how to do those shadows behind the gifs?


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks :3 Jh now im gonna try it out.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> oh, the horror of getting through that round edge tut
> 
> Jh, can you show us how to do those shadows behind the gifs?



LOL! Yeah, it was quite tedious  

Well, i dont think i am going to make a tutorial for it any time soon. Laziness is overwhelming me greatly. No really, i got mid term coming up soon, so i really cant  

Maybe Kevin or hoon can do it, since they are the only 2 i know that can do it


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww, I see =/ 

I guess I'll bother ask Sarutobi or Hoon...

Thnx anyways


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

hmm drop shadow? i just tried it on my avy. Do you mean like that?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

yea, just like that 

It's purtyy


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

yes it is pretty  
but do you want to know how to do it or are you going to ask Sarutobi/hoon?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 28, 2007)

I just asked Sarutobi and I'm just going to see what he wrote before in the previous pages first...

Then I'll ask for more help if necessary ^^;;


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 28, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> I just asked Sarutobi and I'm just going to see what he wrote before in the previous pages first...
> 
> Then I'll ask for more help if necessary ^^;;



ok just ask me if you need help


----------



## Bass (Jan 28, 2007)

Less talky-talky and moar gifs!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok..I give .__.

I'm going to need alot of help on making the drop shadows


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 29, 2007)

Great gif there Bass xD 

The fro gif really interests me  

---

And cap, maybe Up In FlameZ♥  can help you out. He knows what he is doing ...

And here's a request i did for star: Anyone notice a difference?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 30, 2007)

Freaking lucky kid that Hitsugaya is.


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont feel like posting my new gifs so ill just point at my sig and avy xD


*points*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome, Roy :amazed Can't wait to see Lost next week 

And I've finally learned how to do drop shadows on the gifs


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 31, 2007)

wow awesome Gifs =O I love the Hitsugaya <3

Gonna add my gifs soon :3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 31, 2007)

That's great Toshiya 

Let us all see how you've improved up til now


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 31, 2007)

OK this is my first try on making the Round borders XP Hope I did good so then I can Learn the Shadow Technique next :3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, you've mastered the round borders like it was a piece of cake =O

Well done, Toshiya  

Damn, I was the only that suffered with that technique ._.


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 31, 2007)

Well it was really easy. I got it with my first try thanks to the Tutorial.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 31, 2007)

I just made this VG-Cats Avatar from the latest "Bleach inspired" comic.  I made it using Flash.  It's way too big at the moment, and I don't feel like putting the work in to make it smaller right now.

1ST Draft


----------



## Toshiya (Jan 31, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ more JSRF Test_ 










Well im slowly trying to learn the Shadow technique by myself. XP


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 31, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Well it was *really easy*. I got it with my first try thanks to the Tutorial.



LOL .... *pats cap pip 

Great job with the round border, and also the shadow too  

And thats pretty kewl avy you got there deep =P


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2007)

I wannna learn how to do teh drop shadow


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Jh1sygen

I was looking at your "rounded" tutorial...  I think i have a quicker approach:

Instead of deleting a section of each layer, you should be able to put all the layers in a folder layer.  Then you can apply a rounded mask to the folder layer and it effectivley masks each other layer.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

check out my new GIF i made, nothing special...


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2007)

rofl 


I also made a new gif set


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 1, 2007)

@Up In FlameZ♥: lol, that's hilarious  100% approved!  

@Roy: What anime is that from, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2007)

ill tell you if you teach me how to do the drop shadow


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Your to mean Roy tell us XP I would Tell you how to do drop shadow but I'm not that good yet ^^;


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 1, 2007)

Nah, your good with the drop shadows Toshiya  

Maybe a bit darker on those shadows would look better, but it's your choice XD

@Roy: I'll PM yah how to do it ^^


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

XD Pimp-Kun im having trouble with the Drop shadow. Can ya tell me how do I get all the other layers to have the shadow?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 1, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> XD Pimp-Kun im having trouble with the Drop shadow. Can ya tell me how do I get all the other layers to have the shadow?



Sure, lemme send you a PM first  

It's quite easy  but annoying to do if you have more than 100 frames 

*points to my siggy...


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

XD That's why I love my JSRF Gifs XP Them dancing but Im gonna get a new vid of them tagging =3


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

here are some more XD

this i just made a different border :


this one i made a shadow for it :



also Captain Pimp, i found a different method for making shadows without making a shadow for each layer.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Sure, lemme send you a PM first
> 
> It's quite easy * but annoying to do if you have more than 100 frames*
> 
> *points to my siggy...



*scratches head


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> here are some more XD
> 
> this i just made a different border :
> 
> ...



psst.. tell me how to do it xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

I am with Up in flames, i dont make shadow for each layers. I only have at most 2 layers with shadow, and i can use that number even if i have over 1000000000000000000000000 layers


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> *scratches head



well the way i originally taught him was going frame by frame 

but now i found a way that only involves 1 frame so much easier. I guess thats how you do it?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah pretty much ... i have a shadow layer border on the very top and bottom, so i dnot need to make a shadow for each layer, or else that would take forever


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmm. Well, these arn't anime or anything, but I really like the end result of these gifs I made, so I'm posting them anyway.


*Spoiler*: _300 - arrows - original_ 





Thats the original, about 444kb, 170x170 pixels





*Spoiler*: _300 - arrows - resize 1_ 





first resized/cut.  115X115 pixels, 100kb





*Spoiler*: _300 - arrows - resize 2_ 





Second resized/cut, 115x115 pixels, 100kb





*Spoiler*: _300 - oracle - original_ 





Original, 170x170 pixels, 369 kb





*Spoiler*: _300 - oracle - resize 1_ 





resized/cut 114x114 pixels, 100kb


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

Great job ora ... very awesome gif! First time i have seen you here too


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 1, 2007)

@Up In FlameZ♥: Damn, I killed myself for doing it frame by frame 

Then how did you do it with one frame?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Up In FlameZ♥: Damn, I killed myself for doing it frame by frame
> 
> Then how did you do it with one frame?



ya i thought going frame by frame was the way to go but i just figured it out today  

i'll PM you the instructions


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea I know that I just did it once and all of them had the shadow but I forgot it right away @_@ GOnna go mess around with it again. 

BTW what Family Guy Episode was that?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Yea I know that I just did it once and all of them had the shadow but I forgot it right away @_@ GOnna go mess around with it again.
> 
> BTW what Family Guy Episode was that?



it was episode 7 of Season 6, heres the link for it

[CP-RAWS] Code Geass Episode 16 RAW


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

haha your awsome Xp Up in Flames♥


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

And the white part in your avy toshiya, i had that problem too when i first experimenting with the shadow border.

What you want to do is NOT make it transparent (in your avy), but for the background you want it to be the color of the background (in which case, if your skin perference for nf is SASUKE SKIN), then sceenshoot it, and pick the color for the avy section (which is darker blue), and from there it is easy sailing


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> And the white part in your avy toshiya, i had that problem too when i first experimenting with the shadow border.
> 
> What you want to do is NOT make it transparent (in your avy), but for the background you want it to be the color of the background (in which case, if your skin perference for nf is SASUKE SKIN), then sceenshoot it, and pick the color for the avy section (which is darker blue), and from there it is easy sailing



really? in my avy it was a transparent background and it doesnt have that wierd white border. It seems to only appear in GIFs with shadows for me..


----------



## Demon Lord (Feb 1, 2007)

Hehe, heres somthing I found long ago


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> really? in my avy it was a transparent background and it doesnt have that wierd white border. It seems to only appear in GIFs with shadows for me..



I dont know why it does that, but unfortunately it does 



DancingDragon said:


> Hehe, heres somthing I found long ago



Nice. All it needs is a border, and other than that, it is perfect


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> I dont know why it does that, but unfortunately it does
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. All it needs is a border, and other than that, it is perfect



hmm seems to happen only with .gif, because i just looked at Toshiya's avy and its in gif format, but mine is in .png format... Man i wish i could save it as an animated png....


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah i notced that too. It would decrease the overall size, but gif = too big  

When i do shadow, i put at 30% opt, i find that 100% is a bit too dark >.>


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> Yeah i notced that too. It would decrease the overall size, but gif = too big
> 
> When i do shadow, i put at 30% opt, i find that 100% is a bit too dark >.>



gif = too big? really? i think that GIF is the smallest compression available at the moment..


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea I save some of my stuff as Gif for sake of Space, and I saved it as a Gif since I dont know how to do round borders on Photoshop. I did it on ImageReady.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

if you want you can send me the file, and i'll give it a round border w/ shadow but without that white border...


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Really? Thanks :3 Just Robin on this one ^^;;


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry but i dont watch one piece, is robin the dark haired girl or the orange haired one?


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Dark haired girl ^^


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

here ya go


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Man that was quick  Awesome Thanks :3 I'll repay you somehow.
+rep


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Man that was quick  Awesome Thanks :3 I'll repay you somehow.
> +rep



no problem XD


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

Was woundering how do you make the text move like in yours? not move but Light up =O, and can it work on smaller size text?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Was woundering how do you make the text move like in yours? not move but Light up =O, and can it work on smaller size text?



oh, that wasnt made in photoshop, it was made in after effects and edited as a video and then i turned it into a GIF. ya i can do various sized text


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 1, 2007)

wow to much work for me XP Thanks for the offer i'll think about what Text to use.


----------



## Bass (Feb 2, 2007)

Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!

*hops around like a brat*

Everyone knows how to add a drop shadow to a gif except for me!


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 2, 2007)

Bass said:


> Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!
> 
> *hops around like a brat*
> 
> Everyone knows how to add a drop shadow to a gif except for me!



PM me and i'll teach you  

ive already taught like 4 people lol


----------



## Bass (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you so much. 

*pms you*


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Up in Flamez can you teach me too? I might had done it once but it was luck X3;;


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 3, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Hey Up in Flamez can you teach me too? I might had done it once but it was luck X3;;



? didnt i already teach you?


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 3, 2007)

Nah you only made me an Avatar with drop shadow ^^;; I know how it goes but I dont know how to get it on all the other frames.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 3, 2007)

Toshiya said:


> Nah you only made me an Avatar with drop shadow ^^;; I know how it goes but I dont know how to get it on all the other frames.



oh, holy crap my memory sucks

well i'll PM you the instructions


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 




Took it off for a while.




YEa I know that some of them need tween in them but im having trouble when I tween the Images that already have the shadow.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2007)

I regret making this one :S


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome new Gif Pip-kun X3

w00t! 100post X3


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 3, 2007)

Bruce Lee gifs from Chinese Connection aka Fist of Fury ...


*Spoiler*: __ 















The 1st one is a attempt at drop shadow. It came out alright  

The 2nd looks looks somewhat f'd up. There's suppose to be some huge ass white guy in there fighting Lee. I didn't want him in it for the sake of the file size. So basically it's 2 scenes added together. 

3rd & 4th came out good. Nothing special good/bad.

For some odd reason. In the 5th one the round edges look shitty compare to the previous ones.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are two new gifs that I made:

This is the one I'm using as my current avatar:


And here's a higher quality version of it (that I would use if I could, only that it's too big for me too). It came out a bit slower than I wanted, but since I can't use it and am lazy, I don't feal like fixing it:


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 8, 2007)

A few gif from the latest Bleach episode ...


*Spoiler*: __ 















Some minor editing was needed in the 2nd gif to get the repeat segment to look right.


----------



## me_is_david (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I got bored these past couple weeks and I made some random GIF's.
So I thought I'd share the ones that I made. Yes I know its alot, but yeah..felt like sharing. XD

*BLEACH:*




*Code Geass:*



*Yakitate!! Japan:*


*melody.:*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 8, 2007)

@Bear Walken: Nice gifs ^^ I find it weird the way you made the drop shadows round for the rectangular ones, but interesting ^^;;

@me_is_david: Thnx for sharing, the more the merrier  

Your 1st gif of Bleach is good, but maybe you should slow it down a bit so we can get more impact from it and not speed through it >_< imo...and I like the tweens you gave too ^^ 

Overall, excellent gifs  

I can see that the latest bleach episode is getting praised alot


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 8, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Bear Walken: Nice gifs ^^ *I find it weird the way you made the drop shadows round for the rectangular ones*, but interesting ^^;;
> 
> @me_is_david: Thnx for sharing, the more the merrier
> 
> ...



Yah I don't get that part either. I use GIMP to make my gifs and it has a drop-shadow option in it. *(Right-click > Script-fu > Shadows > Drop Shadow)* For some reason they come out like that. I guess I can start edging them out in the future to fit the rectangular ones. Glad you liked them.

And yes the latest Bleach had loads of material.


----------



## me_is_david (Feb 9, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @me_is_david: Thnx for sharing, the more the merrier
> 
> Your 1st gif of Bleach is good, but maybe you should slow it down a bit so we can get more impact from it and not speed through it >_< imo...and I like the tweens you gave too ^^ l



Yeah they were kind of fast when I posted it but then I became lazy and I didn't feel like editing lol, most of these came out a bit faster than I wanted but oh well, I'll redo the speed later. I'm still lazy and tired right so blah lol.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Naruto part 2: Sasuke_ 








Will be making more Naruto giffy :3


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2007)

^Made this for someone's request in gif request thread  

and also did an avy gif for Shippuden, but too lazy to post it here so...
(---points avy

@JH: I <3 that Sasuke moment  Nice


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 16, 2007)

Well here are more Naruto S GIFs XP


*Spoiler*: __ 








Dont steal GIFS :3


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2007)

Another from Naruto 2. Happily titled "the Holy Porn" :amazed   ...


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 16, 2007)

Bear! Can I use that as a Sig on a FOrum? I give you Cred X3
 ^^;


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2007)

^^Yah sure. Just save & upload it on to your own imageshack/photobucket/etc. account is all that I ask.


----------



## Toshiya (Feb 16, 2007)

I will I know how it feels when someone doesnt upload the pics t there own place @-@


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's something I just made for the NaruSaku Fanclub (this is my first time using text on a gif (well, at least in the way I did it this time). Be gentle on me. XD Also, I somehow started with 700 frames, so I really had to reduce the quality/decimate a lot):


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2007)

@Bear: your gif made me lol!  That was beautiful  Good job!

@Nate: Not bad for your 1st time doing text ^^ Perhaps adding some stroke to the text would make it more appealing  nonetheless, it's a good banner 

Though I can see you decreased the color alot XD


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2007)

Sasori Fanclub banner I just made:


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 16, 2007)

Great Naruto giffies ... all of it are so good


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 16, 2007)

Nate for your 700 frame one, were using the RAW? because that has 119 fps so you will get hella frames so maybe thats why it was so big


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> Nate for your 700 frame one, were using the RAW? because that has 119 fps so you will get hella frames so maybe thats why it was so big


Ah, I was. I didn't notice that. That explains it. XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 17, 2007)

I cannot wait for the next Naruto episode, it has Sakura gif worthness in it >=D


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, there is much win and gif-worthiness in the upcomming episodes.


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> I cannot wait for the next Naruto episode, it has Sakura gif worthness in it >=D



Ewww...why would you want a gif with _Sakura_ in it, JH?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 17, 2007)

NANIII?!?  What is wrong with smexy Sakura? 

Oi! You finally got the shadow border working! And great Sasuke PWNING Kyuubi scene :3


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

because you think sakura is so smexy i made this for you xD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> because you think sakura is so smexy i made this for you xD



Sakura's butt ftw 

*approves the gif!


----------



## Misa (Feb 17, 2007)

Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> because you think sakura is so smexy i made this for you xD





awesome


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

I made one but I don't know why it is in slowmo, I didn't add any delays..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

^You should probably delete some frames to make it go faster  

Virtual dub can help you do that if you set the frame rate in *Video* option.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

^ And how do you do that with Virtual dub? :S


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok..

1) First, click on "*Video*" where you see many options on the top like *File*, *Edit*, and so on.

2) After that, click on "*Frame Rate*" and then, under "*Frame Rate Conversion"*...you can choose to process every other frame (decimate by 2 or decimate by 3).

This will help you decrease the frames without having you do it yourself ^^


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, didn't know about that


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

Np  glad to be of help


----------



## Dre (Feb 17, 2007)

are there any tsunade GIFS from part 2?


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

my new ava


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Another Shippuuden gif~~


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

@Kayo: mmm, looks good ^^ though that scene was a bit short so I guess that's the best it can go >_<

@Nate: Haha! love that part with Sakura's training


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Nate: Haha! love that part with Sakura's training


Yeah, I couldn't resist making that when I saw it. XD


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> NANIII?!?  What is wrong with smexy Sakura?



E V E R Y T H I N G.  





> Oi! You finally got the shadow border working! And great Sasuke PWNING Kyuubi scene :3



Thanks. And it's all thanks to the awesome Up In FlameZ♥.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

More Shippuuden goodness~~


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

@Nate: That's a nice FC banner  And a good scene to use too <_<


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> @Nate: That's a nice FC banner  And a good scene to use too <_<


Thanks.  I was going to enter it in the banner contest, since I was very satisfied with how it came out, but it's too big (the limit for the contest is 450 kb, I believe, while the banner is a bit over 1 MB), and I've already deleted enough scenes as it is, so oh well. 

Although, perhaps if I reszied it (in terms of dimmensions)...

Edit: Hmm...


Nah, guess not; I have to make it too much smaller to get it under the filesize limit.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

lol, you wanted to enter that banner for the FC, eh? :amazed Hmm, the only things I can suggest is maybe take out the kanji symbols that appear after they show Naruto, Sakura, and Kakashi =/ I think it would still look good w/o those symbols  but meh...-__- 

or decrease the color quality..there's plenty of color there to sacrifice


----------



## Shiron (Feb 17, 2007)

Nah, I tried, but I can't get it to come out in a way that I'm satisfied with (at least not within the contest's requirements). Oh well. 

Now, to make a banner for the Kyuubi FC...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 17, 2007)

hehe, it was a nice try though ^_^

Kyuubi FC?...I know what scene you're going to use


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

Shippuuden is taking the forum by storm. T_T


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 17, 2007)

what do guys think of my avy gif? Tsunade FTW


----------



## Kayo (Feb 18, 2007)

^ haha so true, where did Tsunade's melons go? Otherwise it's great


----------



## Ters (Feb 19, 2007)

ImageReady is great for making GIFs.


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2007)

lol bass great gif

Up in flamez - repped ya for it, its funny


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks heero!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 22, 2007)

Heh, wonder why no one made a gif of Sakura's strength XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 22, 2007)

I was hoping for the animation for that particular scene would have this pic in slow motion or something ... to make it more dramtic for Sakura


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 22, 2007)

lol, they made Sakura talk in that pic so the episode would last longer  

yea...it would've been better if they just slow-mo that moment


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 22, 2007)

here's another family guy gif


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 22, 2007)

hehe, Peter never stops to amuse me XD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh. Gota love the humor from Family guy


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 23, 2007)

yes family guy is the funniest...

this one is HELLA funny :


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh i saw that episode. The episode where Stewie gets brainwashed by the trend of getting tanned. I lol'd when he told Brain that he was white as a ghost


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 23, 2007)

Jh1stgen said:


> Oh i saw that episode. The episode where Stewie gets brainwashed by the trend of getting tanned. I lol'd when he told Brain that he was white as a ghost



lol yea "Your haunting this house with your whiteness"

heres another gif i made for the Ulquiorria x Orihime FC, but i was saying peter is hotter.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 23, 2007)

Naruto gifs ...


*Spoiler*: __ 















The 3rd one is a little experiment. 

Bleach gifs ...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Close (Feb 23, 2007)

I finally made a good sig with Photoshop or Virtual Dub


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2007)

my two new gifs 

*points to sig and avy*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 25, 2007)

When I think of a sexy young nurse/medical ninja, this is furthest from my mind.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Girl's gotten stronger, as unbelievable as that is.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2007)

These are pretty old but whatever.


*Spoiler*: _School Rumble_ 






<33












Don't steal.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

LMAO, wheres the FMA one from?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm taking them all Gene 



Up In FlameZ♥ said:


> LMAO, wheres the FMA one from?



I think that's from an OVA called Chibi Party...I haven't seen that one yet, but I don't plan to XD


----------



## K' (Mar 4, 2007)

Wait you use PhotoShop to make the Gif's? O_O


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Imageready.


----------



## Gene (Mar 4, 2007)

Watch the OVA, Pip 

It's hilarious 






*Spoiler*: _School Rumble_ 





 v2


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 4, 2007)

@Gene: Fine  It's just that seeing Envy as a cute chibi is disturbing 

@hoon: You have yet to show us some gifs


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 6, 2007)

AHAHAHA!  

Nice one, bear walken  

That's really cool of putting Gai sensei in the scene XD


----------



## Gene (Mar 6, 2007)

Some other oldies...


*Spoiler*: _Kanon_ 





Mai <333





*Spoiler*: _Outlaw Star_ 









*Spoiler*: _YUI from Life PV_


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 6, 2007)

Bleach ...



Naruto ...


*Spoiler*: __ 







Not sure what's up with the fuzzy shyt at the end. 


Not exactly the shape I was aiming for. Kinda got bored with it along the way and left it like so.


----------



## Gene (Mar 11, 2007)

The last of my gifs


*Spoiler*: _Yu Yu Hakusho_ 





Classic.







*Spoiler*: _Suzumiya Haruhi_ 




<333


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2007)

ahh, a great episode indeed


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 21, 2007)

@ Captain Pimp

Aww crap, you did it to me again(-semi-spoiler, lol). I looked at that gif for about 10 seconds b4 it dawned on me that it was from todays episode(which I hadn't realized was out, yet). Nice gif  . 




*Goes to watch the new Bleach episode after having one of Pimp's gifs clue him in, that it was out, FOR THE SECOND WEEK IN A ROW*


*EDIT:* That really was a nice episode. Ikkaku's badassedness just went up 5 more notches in my book  


This is a kind of a Bleach spoiler if you haven't seen episode 119 yet  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 23, 2007)

More Bleach 119 gifs ...


*Spoiler*: __ 















Notes:

The 1st & 2nd one took forever. The first time I put it together I didn't realize it had gone over 400 plus frames. So I cut them in half & as many frames as I could to get the 2nd one down to the 150 range. It's still pretty big though at 1.5 or 1.6 mb. 

I rushed the 4th one.

Edit: The 2nd one was lagging. So I readjust the timing on all the frames. I couldn't tell since gifs lagging my comp happens all the time. Thanks to Captain Pimp for the heads up on that.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 23, 2007)

@Bear Walken: ahh, if you use Virtual Dub, you can see on the bottom how many frames that you captured the scene. Then you can decide whether or not to delete the frames, which you can make VD do so in the options. 

The 4th gif is good for a loop gif, no problems there. Only the 2nd gif seems to be "lagging" alot =/ Perhaps you should cut some of the frames for Kenpachi rushing towards the Hollow and then play with the time delay to make it slower.

Anyways, they're all great gifs


----------



## Dave (Mar 23, 2007)

i dont know if they are avys but ill share any way
some of the first gifs i made
also made the one in my sig


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 23, 2007)

it's ok ^^ you can post sig gifs too xD

Your 1st gif is hilarious  and 2nd one is good too  

With those tweens at the end of the gifs, they're perfect


----------



## Dave (Mar 25, 2007)

new one i made for sukkia


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice gif  

Though the filesize may be a bit too much for someone to use ^^;;


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah i know
she fixed it

i made this one for esca
its under the limit


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 26, 2007)

^What is that?


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

donnie                 darko


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 28, 2007)

D.Gray Man


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome gifs, everyone  

Now I'll show some of mine that I made today ^^





PM me only if you want the gifs and not just steal


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

omfg
grimmjow
--
i also made my avy and sig


----------



## Suikka (Mar 28, 2007)

I just made my first try in ImageReady.
It's the Hanatar-- I mean, Kon gif in my sig. 
(It could have been better, but.. it's the first time I use ImageReady afterall.)


----------



## Gene (Mar 28, 2007)

Great gifs, Pip. The animation for the Ichigo vs Grimmjow fight looks superb.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

i made this avy for gurbik


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 29, 2007)

@ esca Niiice Donnie Darko gif


----------



## Dave (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks!
as CP may know, i made this for lord tyki mikk


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a couple that I posted in a Bleach thread on a different forum 
yesterday afternoon


*Spoiler*: _Part 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Part 2_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 29, 2007)

Suikka said:


> I just made my first try in ImageReady.
> It's the Hanatar-- I mean, Kon gif in my sig.
> (It could have been better, but.. it's the first time I use ImageReady afterall.)



It's actually a great gif for your 1st try  Keep it up 



Gene said:


> Great gifs, Pip. The animation for the Ichigo vs Grimmjow fight looks superb.



thnx Gene, yea..can't wait for it 



esca said:


> thanks!
> as CP may know, i made this for lord tyki mikk



lol, tiki love spreads!  Best D.Gray man gif ever 0_0


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a few from Shippuuden 6-7



*Spoiler*: _Huge Episode Spoiler_ 










*Spoiler*: _Barely a Spoiler_ 










*Spoiler*: _Not really a spoiler_


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 30, 2007)

*Drop Offs(Part 1)


**
**
**
**
**
*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2007)

@moondoggie: I think you can post up to 10 images (including gifs) in one post ^^ You can try if you want xD


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 30, 2007)

Is that so? I'll try.
Thank you Captain Pimp for posting.
*
Part 2*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 30, 2007)

ahh, np moondoggie  Glad to be of help  

and nice gifs :3


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you very much. 
The same to you, Hellsing looks to be shaping up really well as a OVA.

*Part 3

*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice GIFs  


Here's my very first "drop shadow" gif. I swear to God that I didn't use a tutorial or anything. Just kept seeing this type of border around(on Gimp gifs), then decided to figure out how to do it myself(using PS).

*Spoiler*: _Bleach 120_ 




Okay so I've got some tweaking to do...




Thanks to Moondoggie for the "unintentional" heads up on "freeshare".
 


*Spoiler*: _EDIT_ 




Bye bye scary squiggly corner marks


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you, and your welcome. heh
Nicely done Ururu gif.

*Part 4(END)

*




Now I can delete them. heh


----------



## Dave (Apr 2, 2007)

i made this one 

free for the taking


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 2, 2007)

Mind tellin me what its about?  And hey moondoggie can i us the akatsuki avi?


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 3, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Mind tellin me what its about?  And hey moondoggie can i us the akatsuki avi?



Sure, go ahead.
And the gif esca made is from the secret ending from the game Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's a look at a few Death Notes that I made....(don't be stealin' my gifs, PM me if you want one made)


*Spoiler*: _Rem and Light_ 









*Spoiler*: _Ep. 25 spoiler_ 









*Spoiler*: _Light_ 









*Spoiler*: _Light again_


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2007)

i made these teh smae day as the otehr one







i made these from D.gray-man 26


----------



## Close (Apr 6, 2007)

Made for the Blender Tournament:


----------



## K' (Apr 8, 2007)

Esca can i have the ones from D-gray man?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 8, 2007)

here is a avy i made with Sasori from Naruto:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 8, 2007)

esca said:


> i made these teh smae day as the otehr one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SMEXY! :amazed if only IA was here... 



Capacity said:


> here is a avy i made with Sasori from Naruto:



You should slow it down abit...it's way too fast >.<


----------



## Bass (Apr 8, 2007)

Gifs from Narutimate Accel.



*Spoiler*: _Shodai Hokage_


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 8, 2007)

Those gis are fabulous.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 9, 2007)

K, it's time I put my gifs for display (and not for the taking..)


*Spoiler*: _Claymore_ 









*Spoiler*: _Hellsing OVA III - Elevator Action_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hellsing OVA III - Seras <3_


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 14, 2007)

It's been a while since I made any Gifs. So here's 2 ...


----------



## Suikka (Apr 14, 2007)

My two Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann gifs.


----------



## Rori (Apr 16, 2007)

Some from the new Bleach OP:


*Spoiler*: _pretty much all Orihime, though_


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 16, 2007)

They're all so...pwetty 

ahem..I mean, nice gifs everyone ^^


----------



## Suikka (Apr 16, 2007)

Another Gurren-Lagann gif in my sig.


----------



## Neon Deon (Sep 20, 2007)

oh wow. Thanks a lot guys. These are awesome!


----------



## ~Tempest~Temptation (Sep 22, 2007)

um...I was wondering, if anyone knew where I can find Black Lagoon gifs? umm..
yeah... slightly awkward...it would really help me out a lot. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rori (Sep 22, 2007)

This isn't a place to request gifs. You could always check out this thread and ask for them to make you one.

This thread is just for posting gifs you've made. *still can't make any until she get's imageready back *o* *


----------



## ~Tempest~Temptation (Sep 22, 2007)

I wasn't requesting, I was just wondering if anyone knew where I could find some. I'm trying to make an amv for a friend, and neither google nor Photobucket are being very helpful, and I'm starting to get stressed out.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 28, 2007)

Silly shit ...


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 28, 2007)

i sux at avy gifs.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 28, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Silly shit ...



 Nice one!



ghostalexc said:


> i sux at avy gifs.



hey, at least it fits Senior member avy size.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 29, 2007)

wow.. some of these are really kool and funny.. im glad you guys posted em under spoiler... otherwise thise would have taken ages to load.. i hope you guys dont mind me stealing some of these.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 29, 2007)

As long you don't take credit for it & re-host it ... it's all good


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2007)

some newer ones


----------

